# I believe the desctruction of the Furry lifestyle will be...



## Fuzzle (Jan 9, 2010)

Black, over-sized, random zipper infested, bolt, buckle belt, useless strap, tent like goth pants.







I see far to many Furries wearing this and not only do I die a little inside, but the litter Indian sheds two tears and two kittens die. If you wear these, an entire cathedral style wall mural of your life is completely painted for me and I envision all the terrible things about you that are probably true and makes me despise you.

Save the Furries, don't zip up your ridiculous zipper, buckle pants.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 9, 2010)

Furry is not a lifestyle.


----------



## Geek (Jan 9, 2010)

It's soo 90's

I used to wear one of these when i was in high school.

I though military jeans are today's new look.


----------



## Tsun (Jan 9, 2010)

You're just jealous because you don't have those.


----------



## Fuzzle (Jan 9, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Furry is not a lifestyle.



When you wear those pants it is.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 9, 2010)

I like baggy clothing but not quite THAT baggy.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 9, 2010)

Fuzzle said:


> When you wear those pants it is.



There is probably enough pockets on those to put every last one of my squirrel plushies into.


----------



## Geek (Jan 9, 2010)

That useless strap needs to be replaced with a tail.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 9, 2010)

thats the shit street kids dig here (mostly the chicks too)


----------



## Fuzzle (Jan 9, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> thats the shit street kids dig here (mostly the chicks too)



Really? Is it a one size fits all...your friends, family and spare change?


----------



## Geek (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## LizardKing (Jan 9, 2010)

shit's gay


----------



## paxil rose (Jan 9, 2010)

lol plastic Hot Topic pants


----------



## RetroCorn (Jan 9, 2010)

I like those pants, problem is they only make them for short people. >_>

Being 6'5" can be annoying when it comes to clothing.


----------



## Tudd (Jan 9, 2010)

Dude, seriously who are you, and why didn't you come here sooner....


----------



## Fuzzle (Jan 9, 2010)

RetroCorn said:


> I like those pants, problem is they only make them for short people. >_>
> 
> Being 6'5" can be annoying when it comes to clothing.




You could be 11'9 in those pants and look like you're 5'2.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Jan 9, 2010)

They look cool to me. I like pants with lots of pockets and a bit baggy. I don't like jeans though, find them uncomfortable.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 9, 2010)

.....if you want to make a rant about bondage/raver pants try getting the label straight and not failing by calling them "Goth". The pants you are looking at are not Goth. They are not associated with the culture or style Goth. The only thing they are in relation to Goth are what what faux goth retards like to wear with other HT stuff because they fail and taking a look at what cultures some clothes represent.

But the thing is just like with any clothes, you have the body(and by right body I mean not pushing 200 to 500 extra pounds because you like to sit and eat junk while re-reading twilight) to pull the style off or you don't. The pants don't look that great paired with other Hot Topic shit...partially because "Le gasp" they are not goth, and they are not punk, and they are not lolita. But of course a lot of people just don't get that, and they think just because they wear RAVER pants every day mixed with lolita and zimcore that suddenly they are somehow Goth.

You bring up how a lot of furries wear them, and I imagine this rant has more to do with the con scene. Since conventions tend to have raves/dances, you are going to see an excess of raver pants. This is true for fur cons and also true for anime cons.

You also see these pants on the con scene because it gives you ample room for stuff, so that you don't have to tote around a bag. But the amount of wannabe goth failures at AC last year are the reason I don't wear the pants anymore...that and the quality took a nose dive. But I remember back when I was taking my self-defense/martial arts classes to fill the physical education requirement of my degree....and the pants were perfect for it. Granted I still had to change out to the official uniform for Martial Arts but in Self Defense it was the bondage/raver pants every day because it gave me full movement and the pants never ripped. But of course when I wore the pants I matched up nice clothes with it so that old people and young people alike were stopping to stare and gush compliments.

By Fuzzle





> If you wear these, an entire cathedral style wall mural of your life is completely painted for me and I envision all the terrible things about you that are probably true and makes me despise you.


I feel the same way for people who let clothing companies use their bodies as bill-boards without paying them for it. Fashion is subjective but I'd rather wear those tent like metal studded chain shit pants than plaster some huge logo across my butt, or wear some pre-ripped pants that look like they were stolen from a homeless person.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 9, 2010)

Not a fan of having pockets at your ankles, but they're pretty cool besides. Maybe I'm just a fag.


----------



## Solas (Jan 9, 2010)

Trick pants were more goth/emo kid than furry where I come from.  They were hugely popular in high school, but no so much anymore.


----------



## Tudd (Jan 9, 2010)

Teto said:


> Not a fan of having pockets at your ankles, but they're pretty cool besides. Maybe I'm just a fag.



A REAL fag would say you can't wear them tight enough to show enough of your ass off...

FYI. 



Solas said:


> Trick pants were more goth/emo kid than furry where I come from. They were hugely popular in high school, but no so much anymore.



Never saw those once in high school, and never at college. Go ice+snow!


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 9, 2010)

Tudd said:


> A REAL fag would say you can't wear them tight enough to show enough of your ass off...
> 
> FYI.


\o/

I'm almost there. I wear those skinny tshirts. But skinny jeans are like what. I just don't understand people who like the strangle their legs like that. :c

Also, I don't know any furry people, nor have I gone searching for pictures, excluding the Mugshots thread.


----------



## Tudd (Jan 9, 2010)

Teto said:


> \o/
> 
> I'm almost there. I wear those skinny tshirts. But skinny jeans are like what. I just don't understand people who like the strangle their legs like that. :c



Some people find that attractive. Whats the harm in that? 



Teto said:


> Also, I don't know any furry people, nor have I gone searching for pictures, excluding the Mugshots thread.



Please don't fall to the level of hte mugshots thread.. its not worth giving up that last bit of dignity.


----------



## Geek (Jan 9, 2010)

It makes you look like a clown.
I hate clowns.
I rather fursuit if i need attention.


----------



## Fuzzle (Jan 9, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> .....if you want to make a rant about bondage/raver pants try getting the label straight and not failing by calling them "Goth". The pants you are looking at are not Goth. They are not associated with the culture or style Goth. The only thing they are in relation to Goth are what what faux goth retards like to wear with other HT stuff because they fail and taking a look at what cultures some clothes represent.
> 
> But the thing is just like with any clothes, you have the body(and by right body I mean not pushing 200 to 500 extra pounds because you like to sit and eat junk while re-reading twilight) to pull the style off or you don't. The pants don't look that great paired with other Hot Topic shit...partially because "Le gasp" they are not goth, and they are not punk, and they are not lolita. But of course a lot of people just don't get that, and they think just because they wear RAVER pants every day mixed with lolita and zimcore that suddenly they are somehow Goth.
> 
> ...




I hate logos too. I'm not proud of the company I bought the shirt from, I don't want to be their own walking ad. All I do is pick any kind of generic blank white or gay t-shirts and pair them with some subtle flannel shorts. I'm not about flash, I'm not about the in-style and I'm definitely not about whats hip. In fact I've spent the whole day in slippers, red stripped boxers and a walmart value pack gray t-shirt.


----------



## Aden (Jan 9, 2010)

Fuzzle said:


> When you wear those pants it is.



So then we want the destruction of "the furry lifestyle", yes?


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 9, 2010)

Tudd said:


> Some people find that attractive. Whats the harm in that?


Never said it was bad, it's just not my kind of thing.

Probably because I'm insecure.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 9, 2010)

D: real goths wear pleather tight fitting pants and big poofy hair and tight shirts.

real goth:


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 9, 2010)

Fuzzle said:


> I hate logos too. I'm not proud of the company I bought the shirt from, I don't want to be their own walking ad. All I do is pick any kind of generic blank white or gay t-shirts and pair them with some subtle flannel shorts. I'm not about flash, I'm not about the in-style and I'm definitely not about whats hip. In fact I've spent the whole day in slippers, red stripped boxers and a walmart value pack gray t-shirt.


I try not to buy tshirts with logos too. Or with something with lots of writing, because I had that once and got sick of the joke really fast, and it wasn't helped by people asking me to stop, reading what was there out loud, chuckling, then walking away.

It's plain or some abstract design for me.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 9, 2010)

Teto said:


> I try not to buy tshirts with logos too. Or with something with lots of writing, because I had that once and got sick of the joke really fast, and it wasn't helped by people asking me to stop, reading what was there out loud, chuckling, then walking away.
> 
> It's plain or some abstract design for me.



I wear a jacket covered font to back with pins and buttons with various sayings and various bands and band patches and patches that are awesome and random stuff.

I frequently have to stop to let people read my jacket.


----------



## Tudd (Jan 9, 2010)

Teto said:


> I try not to buy tshirts with logos too. Or with something with lots of writing, because I had that once and got sick of the joke really fast, and it wasn't helped by people asking me to stop, reading what was there out loud, chuckling, then walking away.
> 
> It's plain or some abstract design for me.



WTF

Based on that, I can see why your post before that one might be true.

And whats wrong with golf shirts? A little class wouldn't hurt you... Might help you get a job one day.


----------



## Fuzzle (Jan 9, 2010)

Aden said:


> So then we want the destruction of "the furry lifestyle", yes?




Yeah thats right, its gotta go. Then I shall usher in a new era of furrism...one with much more straight things and one with much less creepy. The Bunnies will be spared I can assure you, unless you're one of those loppy eared kind, If you're to lazy to lift those ears I'm to lazy to let you live in my palace.


----------



## Fuzzle (Jan 9, 2010)

Teto said:


> I try not to buy tshirts with logos too. Or with something with lots of writing, because I had that once and got sick of the joke really fast, and it wasn't helped by people asking me to stop, reading what was there out loud, chuckling, then walking away.
> 
> It's plain or some abstract design for me.



Hey, what was that really stock joke zinger on your shirt? Turn around so I can get the punchline to that outrageous and totally in style brand of humor thats taken the hot topics by storm.

On a side note, my dog just let out another one of his bed time heinous farts which permeate around your face and linger till its half life reaches the 20,000 year mark. Its so hidiodorous that I may have to beat him severely.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 9, 2010)

Fuzzle said:


> Yeah thats right, its gotta go. Then I shall usher in a new era of furrism...one with much more straight things and one with much less creepy. The Bunnies will be spared I can assure you, unless you're one of those loppy eared kind, If you're to lazy to lift those ears I'm to lazy to let you live in my palace.



WITH GOTH AND FURRY COMBINE! 

WE GET THE RESIDENTS.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 9, 2010)

Fuzzle said:


> Hey, what was that really stock joke zinger on your shirt? Turn around so I can get the punchline to that outrageous and totally in style brand of humor thats taken the hot topics by storm.


Yeah. Only had one. Never again. I just hate that people send me things like that for Christmas and birthdays. I don't like short sleeved tshirts, so I have a load of them I never wear. I don't know what my obsession is with having my arms covered, but I prefer it. Or at least to just about the elbow. But rolled up, so I have the option to roll them down again. :3

It's sad that I write less than this for things like religion and politics. I am such a girl.


----------



## Tudd (Jan 9, 2010)

Aden said:


> So then we want the destruction of "the furry lifestyle", yes?



No... Only a self-loathing type could possibly want that. 



Teto said:


> Yeah. Only had one. Never again. I just hate that people send me things like that for Christmas and birthdays. I don't like short sleeved tshirts, so I have a load of them I never wear. I don't know what my obsession is with having my arms covered, but I prefer it. Or at least to just about the elbow. But rolled up, so I have the option to roll them down again. :3
> 
> It's sad that I write less than this for things like religion and politics. I am such a girl.



Actually just that post alone would qualify you as a girl.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 9, 2010)

Tudd said:


> No... Only a self-loathing type could possibly want that.


Down with furries!


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 9, 2010)

Teto said:


> Yeah. Only had one. Never again. I just hate that people send me things like that for Christmas and birthdays. I don't like short sleeved tshirts, so I have a load of them I never wear. I don't know what my obsession is with having my arms covered, but I prefer it. Or at least to just about the elbow. But rolled up, so I have the option to roll them down again. :3
> 
> It's sad that I write less than this for things like religion and politics. I am such a girl.



if you wore long sleeves year round here you'd die.

120 degrees man... 120 degrees. 

unless you're a goth. but, goths tend to hide indoors for that reason.


----------



## Fuzzle (Jan 9, 2010)

Teto said:


> Yeah. Only had one. Never again. I just hate that people send me things like that for Christmas and birthdays. I don't like short sleeved tshirts, so I have a load of them I never wear. I don't know what my obsession is with having my arms covered, but I prefer it. Or at least to just about the elbow. But rolled up, so I have the option to roll them down again. :3
> 
> It's sad that I write less than this for things like religion and politics. I am such a girl.



I'm the opposite. I'm like a UPS driver, short sleeves and shorts year round. I'll wear shorts in the snow or on the coldest of days, I just hate wearing pants. I do like long sleeves but only if they are long enough to cover up to my knuckles at full extension. I hate long sleeve shirts that shrink to your middle forearm when you reach outward.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 9, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> if you wore long sleeves year round here you'd die.
> 
> 120 degrees man... 120 degrees.
> 
> unless you're a goth. but, goths tend to hide indoors for that reason.


The light burns their pale and scaley skin. I've seen it happen man. Scarred me real deep bro.



Fuzzle said:


> I'm the opposite. I'm like a UPS driver, short sleeves and shorts year round. I'll wear shorts in the snow or on the coldest of days, I just hate wearing pants. I do like long sleeves but only if they are long enough to cover up to my knuckles at full extension. I hate long sleeve shirts that shrink to your middle forearm when you reach outward.


Then I understand why I like these trousers and you don't. I'm all "DON'T LOOK AT MY HIDEOUS BODY ;A;" so I hide the shape of my legs by wearing baggy jeans.


----------



## Tudd (Jan 9, 2010)

Teto said:


> Zrcalo said:
> 
> 
> > if you wore long sleeves year round here you'd die.
> ...



I see a comedic duo rising...


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 9, 2010)

Tudd said:


> I see a comedic duo rising...


Yeah man, we are comedic geniuses. Watch out world.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 9, 2010)

Teto said:


> The light burns their pale and scaley skin. I've seen it happen man. Scarred me real deep bro.
> 
> 
> Then I understand why I like these trousers and you don't. I'm all "DON'T LOOK AT MY HIDEOUS BODY ;A;" so I hide the shape of my legs by wearing baggy jeans.




I'm a goth furry. living in arizona.
that makes me more hardcore than any of you.

just try wearing a fursuit in 97 degree temperature.
HXC.

then again I'm more rivethead than anything.
I'm more goth/rivet than I am furry. and I think we all know how furry I am.


----------



## Fuzzle (Jan 9, 2010)

Teto said:


> Yeah man, we are comedic geniuses. Watch out world.



I smell a sitcooooom!...Actually I think that smells coming from that fruit loop over there in the large, black, buckles, chains and belts pants guy...think its a guy...what did his fursona die in his ankle pocket and he just couldn't find it through that sea of compartments?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 9, 2010)

Fuzzle said:


> I hate logos too. I'm not proud of the company I bought the shirt from, I don't want to be their own walking ad. All I do is pick any kind of generic blank white or gay t-shirts and pair them with some subtle flannel shorts. I'm not about flash, I'm not about the in-style and I'm definitely not about whats hip. In fact I've spent the whole day in slippers, red stripped boxers and a walmart value pack gray t-shirt.



That's one thing we share in common the logo thing. Except I don't wear anything that has a large logo plastered on it because I refuse to buy such things.

I don't like the whole generic look. I'm a bit like you in that I don't care about what is in style. All I really care about is if I like how it looks on me, it fits with my body type and that I'm not using my body to display someone's logo because I don't get paid to do that kind of advertising and I'm not going to do it for free. 

That tend to translate into blacks, khaki's, mute greens, and intelligent cameo designs when it comes to pants. Color wise I play around with white, light brown, khaki, mute green, and black. You can mix and match things to get things to look nice but not really flashy.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 9, 2010)

Fuzzle said:


> Really? Is it a one size fits all...your friends, family and spare change?


think alternative psuado Juggalos who spend all the money they get on drugs booze and Gothic outfits.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 9, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> and I think we all know how furry I am.


I only just met you.

So no, I don't. :c I am so lame.


----------



## Geek (Jan 9, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> That's one thing we share in common the logo thing. Except I don't wear anything that has a large logo plastered on it because I refuse to buy such things.



Like this Apple swimsuit?


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 9, 2010)

Fuzzle said:


> I smell a sitcooooom!...Actually I think that smells coming from that fruit loop over there in the large, black, buckles, chains and belts pants guy...think its a guy...what did his fursona die in his ankle pocket and he just couldn't find it through that sea of compartments?



no no you've got it all wrong. I'm not a mallgoth or a spookykid. 

my pants are so tight it feels like I'm wearing nothing at all. 
and my cassette player blaring bauhaus lets me groove with the earth spirits. while I rock my hair plastered in hairspray and my black eyeliner.
but from a distance you cant tell if I'm male or female.
all you see is a skeleton wearing black..

then I'll wear my neon pants and blind you because I do enjoy Throbbing Gristle's style.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 9, 2010)

Teto said:


> I only just met you.
> 
> So no, I don't. :c I am so lame.



nice to meet you. eh fuck taxidermy animals in fursuit and doesnt afraid of anything.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 9, 2010)

Geek said:


> Like this Apple swimsuit?


Oh god, he looks terrified.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 9, 2010)

Teto said:


> Oh god, he looks terrified.



Oh god, I AM terrified.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 9, 2010)

Geek said:


> Like this Apple swimsuit?



Aaaaah! What is seen cannot be unseen. You monster you!


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jan 9, 2010)

Fuzzle said:


> Black, over-sized, random zipper infested, bolt, buckle belt, useless strap, tent like goth pants.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




but they're SOOOOOOOOOOOO fucking comftorble ._.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 9, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> Oh god, I AM terrified.


Don't lie, you are so turned on my that picture right now, I see you there.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 9, 2010)

Teto said:


> Don't lie, you are so turned on my that picture right now, I see you there.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 9, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


>


Oh Jesus. What the Hell is that. What is it wearing on it's head. Why is it wearing makeup. The one on the right is even worse. D:


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 9, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I'm a goth furry. living in arizona.
> that makes me more hardcore than any of you.
> 
> just try wearing a fursuit in 97 degree temperature.
> ...



I'll challenge you on that.

@OP
People will wear the pants, there's not much you can do. It's like complaining that the air is too or not fresh.

Most Fursuiters wear them to hold most of their important items in the pockets since the pockets are large, both full and partial. 

Also: Furry is  not a lifestyle. If you think that it is, get out of the fucking basement.



Teto said:


> Oh Jesus. What the Hell is that. What is it wearing on it's head. Why is it wearing makeup. The one on the right is even worse. D:



EDIT: EWWWW...Juggafags.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 9, 2010)

Teto said:


> Oh Jesus. What the Hell is that. What is it wearing on it's head. Why is it wearing makeup. The one on the right is even worse. D:



actually they're juggalos.

if you want to see real goths look up "peter murphy" "siouxsie sioux" and "andi sexgang"


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 9, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Do not mock the Bauhaus! :U




actually they're juggaloes. 


bauhaus = <3


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 9, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> actually they're juggalos.
> 
> if you want to see real goths look up "peter murphy" "siouxsie sioux" and "andi sexgang"



You should see Juggalos in a goth club. It is hilarious.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 9, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> actually they're juggaloes.
> 
> 
> bauhaus = <3



Did not see the image. It is not there.
Thought it was from the first page. :V


FIX IT!


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 9, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> YOu should see Juggalos at a goth club. It is hilarious.



done & done.

*facepaw* ... it's just... pathetic.

I raged when they played NIN and the faux rivets started dancing 

RAaAAGGGEEE.

if they played real industrial 1/2 of the people wouldnt be in the club.

HAAAAMMMBUUURRGER LAAAADDY


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 9, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Did not see the image. It is not there.
> Thought it was from the first page. :V
> 
> 
> FIX IT!








well the moon was full and the colour of blood
the night the pirates came to the vampire club.
the leader was tall and snide and thin.
he looked like a gay captain morgan.
well he recognized the vampire from his school
he did something that was most uncool.
he said, "hey everybody see the fool in the cape.. his name is berney wide stinky and he's in the eighth grade"
fangs were flying
capes were torn
hell hath no fury like a vampire storm,
number one rule in this game; never call him by his real name!


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 9, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> done & done.
> 
> *facepaw* ... it's just... pathetic.
> 
> ...



NO they wouldn't.
The local club not to far from my Apartment has "Goth Night" on tuesdays. You get your assortment of teens wearing Twatlight stuff with Tripp pants, JUggalos, some ravers and an assortment of Gothic young adults. 

They play some real industrial when the Furry DJ comes in to do his set...The crowd can get annoying though.



Zrcalo said:


> -snip-



Sleep with one eye open.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 9, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> NO they wouldn't.
> The local club not to far from my Apartment has "Goth Night" on tuesdays. You get your assortment of teens wearing Twatlight stuff with Tripp pants, JUggalos, some ravers and an assortment of Gothic young adults.
> 
> They play some real industrial when the Furry DJ comes in to do his set...The crowd can get annoying though.
> ...




always. 
yeah there's a club here I've been to a few times with some of my friends. we always go after first friday (an artwalk) but I havent been there in a while because I've been parading around in a fursuit and hanging out with the peeps in the art commune. 

it's like an oldstyle hippie commune. I can buy thai phallic figurines. 

yeah coil is good club insudtrial, same as some einsturzende neubauten...
the most surprising thing I heard them play was a song by the bolshoi. that was pretty rad.


----------



## Tudd (Jan 9, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> but they're SOOOOOOOOOOOO fucking comftorble ._.



So are dickies?


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 9, 2010)

Tudd said:


> So are dickies?



excuse me.... all jean materials are really uncomfortable.

rayon and spandex all the way.


----------



## Tudd (Jan 9, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> excuse me.... all jean materials are really uncomfortable.
> 
> rayon and spandex all the way.



Perhaps if you had a single hair on your legs you might think otherwise.


----------



## Tweaker (Jan 9, 2010)

...I like those pants.


----------



## Tudd (Jan 9, 2010)

Tweaker said:


> ...I like those pants.



Your facebook profile picture would agree.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 9, 2010)

Tudd said:


> Perhaps if you had a single hair on your legs you might think otherwise.



Actually, jeans are more comfortable if you don't have hair on your legs.
Rayon is more comfortable than jeans.
I had a pair of those big raver pants made of rayon and they were the most comfortable pants I've ever worn in my life.

of course i was 14 and it was 1999
and even the fred durst had dancer wearing them


----------



## Brazen (Jan 9, 2010)

You know, some people are forced to wear baggy pants like this. I have no choice in the matter, these types of trousers are the only ones that can house my intimidatingly large set of genitalia (the sort you need to mock people on the internet with no reprecussions).


----------



## Morroke (Jan 9, 2010)

Calm the fuck down. They're comfortable, the noise is amusing to the wearer, and it's the person's own body to wear what they wish on it.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 9, 2010)

Morroke said:


> Calm the fuck down. They're comfortable, the noise is amusing to the wearer, and it's the person's own body to wear what they wish on it.



I don't know, this might destroy dog fuckers and grown men wearing diapers for me.

Hold on.
Wait.
I have to sit still for moment.
Everyone just shut up.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 9, 2010)

Fuzzle said:


> I'm the opposite. I'm like a UPS driver, short sleeves and shorts year round. I'll wear shorts in the snow or on the coldest of days, I just hate wearing pants. I do like long sleeves but only if they are long enough to cover up to my knuckles at full extension. I hate long sleeve shirts that shrink to your middle forearm when you reach outward.



Are you my long lost brother? Seriously, my non-bank attire usually consists of a short-sleeve T-shirt and blue jean shorts YEAR ROUND, and that's been pretty much the norm since junior high.

I despise anything with long sleeves, aside from jackets. At the bank, I have to wear pants and I don't mind it, but there's a little someone inside of me screaming REBELLION!

But as for the pants...no thanks. Aside from multiple pockets, never really saw the appeal of them.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh hey.  It's Cloud's pants.


----------



## RipperFang (Jan 9, 2010)

Wouldn't those tremendous pants get caught on like, everything? with so many loops and belts and holes and buttons and zippers and...everything! Heh, getting through airport security must be hell XD.


----------



## RipperFang (Jan 9, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Oh hey.  It's Cloud's pants.



Now every time I see those pants I think of Cloud.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 9, 2010)

Tudd said:


> Perhaps if you had a single hair on your legs you might think otherwise.



I never shave my legs.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 9, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I never shave my legs.



fuck the status whatever

man, there was this one hippie chick i had the hots for in my gender anthropology class, and she lifted up her skirt and started scratching her legs (mats of fire red hair) and literally every guy (they all sat in the back) let out this explosive "UGHHHHHHHH" and i laughed really hard

man
academia


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 9, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> fuck the status whatever
> 
> man, there was this one hippie chick i had the hots for in my gender anthropology class, and she lifted up her skirt and started scratching her legs (mats of fire red hair) and literally every guy (they all sat in the back) let out this explosive "UGHHHHHHHH" and i laughed really hard
> 
> ...



lucky for you I always wear RAYON pants.
and if I wear capri's I wear knee-high socks.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 9, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> lucky for you I always wear RAYON pants.
> and if I wear capri's I wear knee-high socks.



whatever
wait
lucky for me how


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 9, 2010)

It must really suck to depend on what everyone else wears for your comfort. I'd like to say for those people, at least these pants are probably on the way out, but there's not much indication of that from what I can see. I remember it used to be people followed a trend and grew tired of it more or less around the same time, and nothing lasted more than a few years, if that. Now it's like people are so desperate to make something their "identity" that they don't even care if it truly represents who they are as long as they can keep something alive for its own sake.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 9, 2010)

I have three pairs of bondage pants.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 9, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> I have three pairs of bondage pants.



big surprise there


----------



## 8-bit (Jan 9, 2010)

I like it. I cant see me wearing them, but I like it.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 9, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> whatever
> wait
> lucky for me how



I'm outside your window.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 9, 2010)

I remember those things in high school.
Rave pants *are* comfortable.
Mallgoth wigger pants with asstons of chains and belts and zippers and straps, and shit that all weigh down to 20lbs or so, are *not*.

Doesn't help that practically anyone and everyone who wears them looks like this:


----------



## Mentova (Jan 9, 2010)

Jesus christ am I the only one who keeps it simple? Band shirt, jeans, and a leather jacket if it's cold... That's pretty much all I wear.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 9, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I'm outside your window.



D:



Heckler & Koch said:


> Jesus christ am I the only one who keeps it simple? Band shirt, jeans, and a leather jacket if it's cold... That's pretty much all I wear.



I wear assless chaps and a thick christmas turtleneck when i go to the cornerstore


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Jesus christ am I the only one who keeps it simple? Band shirt, jeans, and a leather jacket if it's cold... That's pretty much all I wear.



Nope.  I usually wear a t-shirt and a pair of khakis.


----------



## Carenath (Jan 9, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Furry is not a lifestyle.


Tell that to the people behind F4L 



Trpdwarf said:


> Aaaaah! What is seen cannot be unseen. You monster you!


Care for some extra-strength Brain Bleach?



jellyhurwit said:


> big surprise there


Beat me too it


----------



## Jelly (Jan 9, 2010)

Carenath said:


> Beat me too it



yeah because it was such an amazing comment


----------



## Keala The Tiger (Jan 9, 2010)

Fuzzle said:


> Black, over-sized, random zipper infested, bolt, buckle belt, useless strap, tent like goth pants.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dont like those, there ugly blu jeans are where its at


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 9, 2010)

ZOOT SUIT RIOT

THROW BACK A BOTTLE OF BEER


ANDTHENDRUNKENPOSTARANTRAVEONAFURRYFORUM


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Jesus christ am I the only one who keeps it simple? Band shirt, jeans, and a leather jacket if it's cold... That's pretty much all I wear.


I wear just jeans, a t-shirt or tank top, and tennis shoes or Ugg boots if I'm being lazy.
Which is most of the time.


----------



## Keala The Tiger (Jan 9, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> I wear just jeans, a t-shirt or tank top, and tennis shoes or Ugg boots if I'm being lazy.
> Which is most of the time.



how can a space ship wear shoes?


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 9, 2010)

Keala The Tiger said:


> how can a space ship wear shoes?


ha I get it


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jan 9, 2010)

I only see those in youtube "rave/glow stick" videos.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 9, 2010)

i don't fully see your problem

yeah some people i see with them on are tools, but then again, there are those with every style

if someone feels comfortable wearing something, they can, you can't STOP them, and no matter how angry it makes you, they'll still do it.

some are doing it to be cool, some do it for comfort, the problem i see is really YOU

YOU're judgement upon their clothing is the same as their judgement against your style, my problem is that no matter what you say, think, or do, everyone will be wrong, and everyone will think they are right

this is my derailed thought


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Jan 9, 2010)

Awww, I liked Kingdom Hearts though.


----------



## Majy_The_Dragon (Jan 9, 2010)

I wear real bondage pants. Similar to that. Or i will be soon when i drop the weight. Its a preference I choose.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 9, 2010)

People wear pants like that because they have hideous legs that they are ashamed to show and for no other reason.


----------



## Keala The Tiger (Jan 9, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> People wear pants like that because they have hideous legs that they are ashamed to show and for no other reason.


That's not true i wear pants to keep my legs warm :/ and its the law sadly


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 9, 2010)

I FUCKING AGREE WITH YOU


----------



## Keala The Tiger (Jan 9, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> I FUCKING AGREE WITH YOU



i know as long as there's no nudity whats the big deal i would love to show my legs off and Ive seen men run into the store all the time in there boxers


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 9, 2010)

Keala The Tiger said:


> That's not true i wear pants to keep my legs warm :/ and its the law sadly



Maybe you missed the part where I said pants *LIKE THAT*, not just pants in general

also it is not required to wear pants you could wear pretty skirts and dresses or kilts

also there is no law against hot pants. you can show your legs off all you want, you're just going to look ridiculous


----------



## Keala The Tiger (Jan 9, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> Maybe you missed the part where I said pants *LIKE THAT*, not just pants in general
> 
> also it is not required to wear pants you could wear pretty skirts and dresses or kilts
> 
> also there is no law against hot pants. you can show your legs off all you want, you're just going to look ridiculous



oh so sorry didn't see that still my point stands


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 9, 2010)

Keala The Tiger said:


> oh so sorry didn't see that still my point stands



No it doesn't, your point was completely irrelevant in the first place and then I refuted it anyways

you LOSE

GOOD _DAY_ SIR


----------



## Keala The Tiger (Jan 9, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> No it doesn't, your point was completely irrelevant in the first place and then I refuted it anyways
> 
> you LOSE
> 
> GOOD _DAY_ SIR


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=En9wpVwxXu4 hehe take that


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 9, 2010)

Keala The Tiger said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=En9wpVwxXu4 hehe take that



Posting a link to a youtube video of a clip from a terrible movie does not make you any less wrong or any less stupid.


----------



## Keala The Tiger (Jan 9, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> Posting a link to a youtube video of a clip from a terrible movie does not make you any less wrong or any less stupid.


aww your not very nice


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 9, 2010)

Keala The Tiger said:


> aww your not very nice



Well, that's FurAffinity for yah. Some are...much harsher than others here.


----------



## Keala The Tiger (Jan 9, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Well, that's FurAffinity for yah. Some are...much harsher than others here.


its ok I'm Irish


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 9, 2010)

Keala The Tiger said:


> its ok I'm Irish



I guess you're good then.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 9, 2010)

Keala The Tiger said:


> how can a space ship wear shoes?


Like this:









> you can't STOP them, and no matter how angry it makes you, they'll still do it.
> ...
> YOU're judgement upon their clothing is the same as their judgement against your style,


This is a rant, not advice on whether or not to shove a gun to someone's head and threaten to pull the trigger unless they get rid of the damn pants. (Although that's a great idea.)
Rant = bitching about something you don't like.
Where does the "stopping people" part come in, exactly?

Also, what's the major negative about being judged? So I'll get called a stuck up "preppy" bitch when I laugh at stupid little emo kids. Doesn't mean I'll go cry about it. Though they probably will.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 9, 2010)

Keala The Tiger said:


> aww your not very nice



*your* not very smart :V


----------



## Keala The Tiger (Jan 9, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> Like this:



ohh that's cool I was wrong I'll admit that.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Jan 9, 2010)

i have to admit but those are pretty sick.  but i wouldnt wear 'em


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 9, 2010)

Back on topic, folks, or so help me I'm turning this thread right around and going home.


----------



## Morroke (Jan 9, 2010)

From pants to pedos. Love it.


----------



## blackedsoul (Jan 9, 2010)

oh yes, its falling apart like the UNFURRY life style


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 9, 2010)

Morroke said:


> From pants to pedos. Love it.



The new PEDO PANTS! one child fits in each leg.


----------



## Morroke (Jan 9, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> The new PEDO PANTS! one child fits in each leg.



My favorite pocket out of many on said pants is the crotch pocket*. 

*_Child not included_.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 9, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> The new PEDO PANTS! one child fits in each leg.


Well, the mallgoth pants are definitely big enough for it.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 9, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> The new PEDO PANTS! one child fits in each leg.



...I am never gonna look at those pants the same way ever again now...>_<


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 10, 2010)

I AM THE CANCER KILLING FA.


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 10, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I AM THE CANCER KILLING FA.


 
You are like a big jack in the box. We get spooked every time you pop up, yet we still want to twist the lever...just...one more time.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 10, 2010)

The only cloths I own are work cloths because those are the only cloths you need. Tripp pants are ridiculous but so is pretty much everything else people wear :V .


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 10, 2010)

hay i like trip pants because it something different than the norm. plus i wear a uniform all day and cant stand looking like the avrg jo at the end of the day. i think i have earned the right to wear whatever i want!


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 10, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> Well, the mallgoth pants are definitely big enough for it.



Ghost of Christmas fucking present



Zrcalo said:


> I AM THE CANCER KILLING FA.



eh, you're not really anything bad



Whitenoise said:


> The only cloths I own are work cloths because those are the only cloths you need. Tripp pants are ridiculous but so is pretty much everything else people wear :V .



What about suits


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 10, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> What about suits



If suits are what you wear to work. Personally I'd never have any occasion to wear a suit, so I'll never own one :V .


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 10, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> If suits are what you wear to work. Personally I'd never have any occasion to wear a suit, so I'll never own one :V .



i am so disappointed i am nearly in tears


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 10, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> i am so disappointed i am nearly in tears



I wouldn't look anywhere near as dashing in a suit as you do David, I just don't have the right look :V .


----------



## Fuzzle (Jan 10, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> hay i like trip pants because it something different than the norm. plus i wear a uniform all day and cant stand looking like the avrg jo at the end of the day. i think i have earned the right to wear whatever i want!




You can never earn the right to wear those pants.


----------



## Night_Fangs (Jan 10, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> hay i like trip pants because it something different than the norm. plus i wear a uniform all day and cant stand looking like the avrg jo at the end of the day. i think i have earned the right to wear whatever i want!




You know, after reading that and then looking at your avatar, it sounds kind of suggestive...

Then again, I might be that my mind is kind-of in the gutter at the moment. So yea, I probably would not pay a great deal of attention to the above comment, Just think that needed to be put out there. Unless your intention...


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 10, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> I wouldn't look anywhere near as dashing in a suit as you do David, I just don't have the right look :V .



Your enormous muscles would probably just tear right through all of the seems

you are pretty handsome though I am sure we could find one that would SUIT you

oh god did i really just make that pun please kill me D:


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 10, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> Your enormous muscles would probably just tear right through all of the seems
> 
> you are pretty handsome though I am sure we could find one that would SUIT you
> 
> oh god did i really just make that pun please kill me D:



Awww :3 .

People who look like I do tend to look kind of ridiculous in suits IMO, just doesn't look right somehow :V .


----------



## Fuzzle (Jan 10, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Awww :3 .
> 
> People who look like to do tend to look



That made my brain hurt.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 10, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Awww :3 .
> 
> People who look like to do tend to look kind of ridiculous in suits IMO, just doesn't look right somehow :V .



What, haven't you ever watched Sports Center? Some of those guys don't look completely ridiculous :V


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 10, 2010)

Fuzzle said:


> That made my brain hurt.



Fixed :V .



David M. Awesome said:


> What, haven't you ever watched Sports Center? Some of those guys don't look completely ridiculous :V



Not completely, but still mostly :V .


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 10, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Not completely, but still mostly :V .



It's probably because half of them are black, and any black man in a suit just automatically looks like he stole it off of some white guy


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 10, 2010)

I can only dream of a furry fandom that is so problem free that it's greatest threat is a style of pants from Tripp NYC.


----------



## Carenath (Jan 10, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> I can only dream of a furry fandom that is so problem free that it's greatest threat is a style of pants from Tripp NYC.


We both know, that ain't never going to happen.


----------



## REDnico (Jan 10, 2010)

tripp pants make me die a little inside, sitting down while wearing them must feel like sitting on the rack at a hardware store.


----------



## Ratte (Jan 10, 2010)

Calling furry a lifestyle makes me physically ill.  Really, come on.

Tripp pants are meh.  I don't care so much how they look but their bagginess and shitty seams bug the fuck out of me.


----------



## Fuzzle (Jan 10, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Calling furry a lifestyle makes me physically ill.  Really, come on.
> 
> Tripp pants are meh.  I don't care so much how they look but their bagginess and shitty seams bug the fuck out of me.




Yeah, well I was eager to throw in a title so I could post this very very important information. Lifestyle it isn't, but I guess when you're wearing these pants wit a tail and you've dyed your hair multiple colors of freakish high saturation neon colors, you've taken it to a the level of a lifestyle. A style of life I'm unna knife with strife.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 10, 2010)

Fuzzle said:


> Yeah, well I was eager to throw in a title so I could post this very very important information. Lifestyle it isn't, but I guess when you're wearing these pants wit a tail and you've dyed your hair multiple colors of freakish high saturation neon colors, you've taken it to a the level of a lifestyle. A style of life I'm unna knife with strife.



There is a lot more to being a lifestyler than just "dressing up in a funky outfit"


----------



## Fuzzle (Jan 10, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> There is a lot more to being a lifestyler than just "dressing up in a funky outfit"




I think you're wrong.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 10, 2010)

Carenath said:


> We both know, that ain't never going to happen.


 
That's loser talk right there.  Attitudes like that are what keep it from happening.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jan 10, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Furry is not a lifestyle.


This.


Fuzzle said:


> When you wear those pants it is.


Nope those pants are more of the _Goth sub culture _than _Furry_. Besides those pants are Tripps btw.





I own three pairs of them.


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 10, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> Goth sub culture]



TRIPP PANTS ARE NOT FUCKING GOTHIC. NOTHING AT HOT TOPIC IS GOTHIC. BLACK CLOTHES WITH CHAINS ARE NOT GOTHIC.

GODDD!!! RAGERAGERAGE


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 10, 2010)

I might have three pair of Tripp bondage pants, but I've never paid for them, that's a good thing, right? :3


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 10, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> I might have three pair of Tripp bondage pants, but I've never paid for them, that's a good thing, right? :3



that's best, seeing as that's 180 dollars worth of pants that last less than tissue paper.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jan 10, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> TRIPP PANTS ARE NOT FUCKING GOTHIC. NOTHING AT HOT TOPIC IS GOTHIC. BLACK CLOTHES WITH CHAINS ARE NOT GOTHIC.
> 
> GODDD!!! RAGERAGERAGE


I don't shop at Hot Topic their poor in quality. I shop down in the Village in NYC their better. I know the pants aren't gothic.

btw Hot Topic stopped selling Tripp wear.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 10, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> that's best, seeing as that's 180 dollars worth of pants that last less than tissue paper.


 
More like $240-$270 at Canadian prices. :X


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jan 10, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> More like $240-$270 at Canadian prices. :X


That expensive. For you that is.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 10, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> That expensive. For you that is.


 
You should see what Game Stop sells Mad Catz SFIV Tournament Edition Fightsticks for here. :X


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jan 10, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> You should see what Game Stop sells Mad Catz SFIV Tournament Edition Fightsticks for here. :X


I've seen those and what they want for in Canadian dollars is ridiculous.


----------



## REDnico (Jan 10, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> btw Hot Topic stopped selling Tripp wear.




sadly, they didn't.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jan 10, 2010)

REDnico said:


> sadly, they didn't.


The long wide legged pants they stopped selling. Now they only sell the skinny legged ones.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 10, 2010)

inb4 Rilvor


----------



## Jelly (Jan 10, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> Goth sub culture



Actually, not true from what I've seen.
I go to a goth bar from time-to-time, and I see intensely intricate corsets and capes and shit, I see men dressed in frilly shirts and stuff; but more than anything else, I see just people dressed in random fare (typically, though, they wear band tees and camo pants or cargo pants, and just generally dress like dorks). When I go to AC, literally 40-70% of the population is wearing Tripp/Kikk wide-bottoms.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 10, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> Like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol well i occasionally get annoyed by people who complain, though i do to, making me a hypocrite.  i think it's just so much easier to not care what people wear or how they act, cuz if they did, i'd've shot every white guy who says "yeah *****" lol

i don't know, i was wired on 6 cups of coffee at that point too, so that didn't help


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 10, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> btw Hot Topic stopped selling Tripp wear.



no they didn't, i just got a nice article of tripp wear from there last night, maybe it's just where you are

i like tripp wear, they look so thin and worthless in terms of fabric but they're SOOO warm!


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Jan 10, 2010)

Fuzzle said:


> tent like goth pants.


Some people need package room you know >_>


----------



## Fuzzle (Jan 10, 2010)

Hot_Dragon said:


> Some people need package room you know >_>



For the contents of their entire room?


----------



## Redregon (Jan 10, 2010)

don't know if this has been posted before... don't care.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-_w7xoHbbQ

i try and avoid the types of people that are fashoin victims... they're usually so very boring because all their time and energy is put into what they wear rather than learning interesting things to talk about at conventions.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 10, 2010)

Redregon said:


> don't know if this has been posted before... don't care.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-_w7xoHbbQ
> 
> i try and avoid the types of people that are fashoin victims... they're usually so very boring because all their time and energy is put into what they wear rather than learning interesting things to talk about at conventions.


 
I really don't think that _furries_ of all people are in a position to rag on other subcultures.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 10, 2010)

Fuzzle said:


> For the contents of their entire room?



long nights require many monsters


----------



## Mentova (Jan 10, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> I really don't think that _furries_ of all people are in a position to rag on other subcultures.



Yeah you bring a strong point to the table here...


----------



## Redregon (Jan 10, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> I really don't think that _furries_ of all people are in a position to rag on other subcultures.



riight, so, i should feel ashamed at having an interest in antrhopomorphics? that isn't a magazine i'm subscribed to so you can keep those issues to yourself... i am not interested in them.

furry is just furry. it's the people IN the fandom that act like retards that deserve the scorn they get.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 10, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> long nights require many monsters



If you're a _pussy_.

Only twelve year-olds drink that sugary piss anyways.  Then again only a twelve year old could be delusional enough to not think that those pants look retarded.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 10, 2010)

Redregon said:


> riight, so, i should feel ashamed at having an interest in antrhopomorphics? that isn't a magazine i'm subscribed to so you can keep those issues to yourself... i am not interested in them.
> 
> furry is just furry. it's the people IN the fandom that act like retards that deserve the scorn they get.


 
This seems like a legit statement here, I think anthros are cool but the people in this fandom deserve all the hate thats directed towards them :\


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 10, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> This seems like a legit statement here, I think anthros are cool but the people in this fandom deserve all the hate thats directed towards them :\



I still stand by what I always say. Yeah furry has problems. We don't have more or less problems than any of the other fandoms and it' stupid to pretend we're special that way when we are not.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 10, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> I still stand by what I always say. Yeah furry has problems. We don't have more or less problems than any of your other fandoms and it' stupid to pretend we're special that way when we are not.


 
True but this fandom tends to have more of the either proud to be blah blah blah for no apparent reason, the sex hounds who is happy and willing to share what turns them on and then the ones that are so sensitive that when they get one negative remark they BAWWWWWWWW their freaking eyes out of their head and make up words such as Fursecution :[


----------



## Tudd (Jan 10, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> True but this fandom tends to have more of the either proud to be blah blah blah for no apparent reason, the sex hounds who is happy and willing to share what turns them on and then the ones that are so sensitive that when they get one negative remark they BAWWWWWWWW their freaking eyes out of their head and make up words such as Fursecution :[



People in general do that because their heads are so far up their own ass they can't tell up from down.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 10, 2010)

Tudd said:


> People in general do that because their heads are so far up their own ass they can't tell up from down.



 Nope, its furries.


----------



## Redregon (Jan 10, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> True but this fandom tends to have more of the either proud to be blah blah blah for no apparent reason, the sex hounds who is happy and willing to share what turns them on and then the ones that are so sensitive that when they get one negative remark they BAWWWWWWWW their freaking eyes out of their head and make up words such as Fursecution :[



agreed... though there is one more group that bears mentioning... they're a minority but the types that just see furry as a sort of social thing with arts.

they're usually the quiet ones though. drowned out by the babblers, whiners and yiffers.


----------



## Tudd (Jan 10, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Nope, its furries.



If you're being sarcastic, there are emoticons to show that.

If you're not, you're pretty naive.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 10, 2010)

Tudd said:


> If you're being sarcastic, there are emoticons to show that.
> 
> If you're not, you're pretty naive.



No, I'm pretty sure the furry fandom takes all of those things listed and bring them up many notches higher then the average person would.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 10, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> True but this fandom tends to have more of the either proud to be blah blah blah for no apparent reason, the sex hounds who is happy and willing to share what turns them on and then the ones that are so sensitive that when they get one negative remark they BAWWWWWWWW their freaking eyes out of their head and make up words such as Fursecution :[



Well look at our numbers. When you have huge numbers like our fandom does the problem individuals are amplified. It seems louder than it is. If you have 100 people and 10 are perverts, and compare that to 1000 people and 100 are perverts the latter seems more perverse but it isn't really.

Now it's still an issue the behavior but it only seems like we have more.

As for the whole "Fersecution" thing....it's loud and stupid and pathetic, but so is seeing two anime fans get into huge drama bitch fits that last for months over who owns a fictional character in an anime, and who is his or her "better" boy-friend or girl-friend. Every group has it's embarrassing loud super obnoxious drama.

EDIT: And the whole "No he's my super kwaii fantasy boy-friend!" plauge's fan-fiction boards like the bawbabies plauge the furry fandom...at least it did when I still waded through the bad trash to find the few gems of good writing.


----------



## Tudd (Jan 10, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No, I'm pretty sure the furry fandom takes all of those things listed and bring them up many notches higher then the average person would.



No shit, but people in general do it..


----------



## Mentova (Jan 10, 2010)

Tudd said:


> No shit, but people in general do it..



Some of it yeah, but I don't think I've met many people who weren't furries that go "you know, I get really hard when I see people getting eaten, or shit on".


----------



## Tudd (Jan 10, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Some of it yeah, but I don't think I've met many people who weren't furries that go "you know, I get really hard when I see people getting eaten, or shit on".



Because they're content to brag about other things they've done.

Furries like the shock factor because they are already social outcasts.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 10, 2010)

Okay. Does FA wanna FUCKIN know what the destruction of this "social outcast" fandom will be? I've said this before twice so to those who listen might see me as a broken record but the idea of being furry is the shit! Fucking a girl in a bunny costume while wearing a wolf suit is tits, but people wear baggy ass suits and see them as a cover up for how fat they are. Plus, i don't know how so many dragons got into this fandom, guess it comes with the nerds that see this as their "home" cos it's small. Then you got these wierd-ass /ah/ bitches drawing their buisness and showing it off. And if the biggest furry site in the world doesn't stop supporting it, this fandom will be even more of a shit-on-a-stick than it already is.


----------



## Fuzzle (Jan 10, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Okay. Does FA wanna FUCKIN know what the destruction of this "social outcast" fandom will be? I've said this before twice so to those who listen might see me as a broken record but the idea of being furry is the shit! Fucking a girl in a bunny costume while wearing a wolf suit is tits, but people wear baggy ass suits and see them as a cover up for how fat they are. Plus, i don't know how so many dragons got into this fandom, guess it comes with the nerds that see this as their "home" cos it's small. Then you got these wierd-ass /ah/ bitches drawing their buisness and showing it off. And if the biggest furry site in the world doesn't stop supporting it, this fandom will be even more of a shit-on-a-stick than it already is.



What? The sagging droop of feux fur fabric wrinkling like a scrunched up blanket isn't convincing enough for you? Not even with a mascot head 4 times the size of whats normal?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 10, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Okay. Does FA wanna FUCKIN know what the destruction of this "social outcast" fandom will be? I've said this before twice so to those who listen might see me as a broken record but the idea of being furry is the shit! Fucking a girl in a bunny costume while wearing a wolf suit is tits, but people wear baggy ass suits and see them as a cover up for how fat they are. Plus, i don't know how so many dragons got into this fandom, guess it comes with the nerds that see this as their "home" cos it's small. Then you got these wierd-ass /ah/ bitches drawing their buisness and showing it off. And if the biggest furry site in the world doesn't stop supporting it, this fandom will be even more of a shit-on-a-stick than it already is.



Sure is a lot of angst here.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 10, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Okay. Does FA wanna FUCKIN know what the destruction of this "social outcast" fandom will be? I've said this before twice so to those who listen might see me as a broken record but the idea of being furry is the shit! Fucking a girl in a bunny costume while wearing a wolf suit is tits, but people wear baggy ass suits and see them as a cover up for how fat they are. Plus, i don't know how so many dragons got into this fandom, guess it comes with the nerds that see this as their "home" cos it's small. Then you got these wierd-ass /ah/ bitches drawing their buisness and showing it off. And if the biggest furry site in the world doesn't stop supporting it, this fandom will be even more of a shit-on-a-stick than it already is.



Dragons are more than welcome in the fandom seeing as they are anthropomorphic are they not? Also remember what the fandom was first started off as, oh yes, as fans of "anthropomorphic animals" SO yes Dragons, lizards, gators and any other tyope of critter that has "human traits" are all part of the fandom.

Also if you do not like all of those points about the fandom then WHY are you here?


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 10, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Okay. Does FA wanna FUCKIN know what the destruction of this "social outcast" fandom will be? I've said this before twice so to those who listen might see me as a broken record but the idea of being furry is the shit! Fucking a girl in a bunny costume while wearing a wolf suit is tits, but people wear baggy ass suits and see them as a cover up for how fat they are. Plus, i don't know how so many dragons got into this fandom, guess it comes with the nerds that see this as their "home" cos it's small. Then you got these wierd-ass /ah/ bitches drawing their buisness and showing it off. And if the biggest furry site in the world doesn't stop supporting it, this fandom will be even more of a shit-on-a-stick than it already is.



U mad?


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 10, 2010)

Michael Foster

you are dumb as shit.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 10, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> U mad?



PErhaps someone should hand him a chill pill.....or 10.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 10, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> PErhaps someone should hand him a chill pill.....or 10.



I don't think that 10 doses Ritalin will solve this RAEG.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 10, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I don't think that 10 doses Ritalin will solve this RAEG.



A drug that defies all conventional wisdom by, somehow, being synthetic cocaine and meth _at the same time_. Yes, brilliant.


----------



## Keala The Tiger (Jan 10, 2010)

why do people always fight on this site?


----------



## Mentova (Jan 10, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Okay. Does FA wanna FUCKIN know what the destruction of this &quot;social outcast&quot; fandom will be? I've said this before twice so to those who listen might see me as a broken record but the idea of being furry is the shit! Fucking a girl in a bunny costume while wearing a wolf suit is tits, but people wear baggy ass suits and see them as a cover up for how fat they are. Plus, i don't know how so many dragons got into this fandom, guess it comes with the nerds that see this as their &quot;home&quot; cos it's small. Then you got these wierd-ass /ah/ bitches drawing their buisness and showing it off. And if the biggest furry site in the world doesn't stop supporting it, this fandom will be even more of a shit-on-a-stick than it already is.



RRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAEEEEEEEEEGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   





Keala The Tiger said:


> why do people always fight on this site?



 Because we hate you.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 10, 2010)

Keala The Tiger said:


> why do people always fight on this site?



Because it kills off boredum and passes the time.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 10, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Well look at our numbers. When you have huge numbers like our fandom does the problem individuals are amplified. It seems louder than it is. If you have 100 people and 10 are perverts, and compare that to 1000 people and 100 are perverts the latter seems more perverse but it isn't really.
> 
> Now it's still an issue the behavior but it only seems like we have more.
> 
> ...


 
Yea this is true but isn't anime just as large as the furry fandom but it seems to have less amounts of drama then then this fandom :\
It just seems that out of all the odd subculture groups furries seem too be the weirdest of the group and the one that has plenty of members who get defensive when anything bad is said.  

Anyways I still don't know which is bigger though so I could be wrong, if you got any statistics about the populations can you post them up? ^^



Redregon said:


> agreed... though there is one more group that bears mentioning... they're a minority but the types that just see furry as a sort of social thing with arts.
> 
> they're usually the quiet ones though. drowned out by the babblers, whiners and yiffers.


 
We have those?...Unfucking believable @.@


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 10, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Okay. Does FA wanna FUCKIN know what the destruction of this "social outcast" fandom will be? I've said this before twice so to those who listen might see me as a broken record but the idea of being furry is the shit! Fucking a girl in a bunny costume while wearing a wolf suit is tits, but people wear baggy ass suits and see them as a cover up for how fat they are. Plus, i don't know how so many dragons got into this fandom, guess it comes with the nerds that see this as their "home" cos it's small. Then you got these wierd-ass /ah/ bitches drawing their buisness and showing it off. And if the biggest furry site in the world doesn't stop supporting it, this fandom will be even more of a shit-on-a-stick than it already is.



Something against dragons, I guess?


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 10, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Something against dragons, I guess?


 
lol dragons are cool, I don't see why they wouldn't belong in a place where there are other walking talking animals, even if they have no fur :\


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 10, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Yea this is true but isn't anime just as large as the furry fandom but it seems to have less amounts of drama then then this fandom :\
> It just seems that out of all the odd subculture groups furries seem too be the weirdest of the group and the one that has plenty of members who get defensive when anything bad is said.
> 
> Anyways I still don't know which is bigger though so I could be wrong, if you got any statistics about the populations can you post them up? ^^
> ...



I don't know. It appears to me that when Anime fans have drama it's usually teenage angst. 

Well, I looked up Otakon which is the most popular Anime convention and it got me 26,586 people as the highest number of attendees.

When I looked up Anthrocon, which is the most popular furry convention I got 3,776 as the highest number of attendees. But not all furries go to conventions and not all anime fans do either so...I don't know which is bigger. I would imagine Anime has more fans.

To be truthful there is a difference between a furry and an anime fan. I will have to eat some of my words when I think about it. All fandoms have the same issue of drama. But furries have it more unique if only that we are more likely to be online because our content is hosted more so online. So our presence here makes it seem like we have it worse.

Gamers, you don't _seem to see_ much drama but then again the worst gamer is going to spend a bulk of his or her time playing a game and most of the drama they would cause tends to spill out more in MMORPGs. But get those people away from the game and put them online and the Jenova debacle can be some pretty freaky drama: http://www.demon-sushi.com/warning/index2.html

Anime and Gamer Drama tends to get really bad when you are dealing with Otakukin....those people in gaming and anime circles who think they are fictional game/anime characters.

Anime also has it's own level of drama you can find littering the fanfiction and art host boards dealing with petty jealousies and obsessions over characters. With Gamers you get this huge drama cow that is console wars and franchise loyalties that can spawn epic rage fits.

An entire board can erupt in fighting over a Sony Vs Nintendo Vs Microsoft debate. It's pretty dramatastic if you see it unfold. I've tried talking to gamers at my college and for the most part I now avoid it because if you think the pathetic loyalties are pathetic online, just wait until you see guys going into rage fits because you don't find FF7 to be the "Best game ever" or you value the merits of being multi-system appreciative.

I stopped involving myself in gamer circles due to the drama tied to competition and sexism. Imagine beating a guy in MK and being humble, dealing with a piss and shit mood for the rest of the week from the guy and the next time you two game together the person cherry picks the entire way and the gloats in your face for TWO WEEKS. Then when you make it a point of asking the person why he is acting that way he shows you up in front of the whole group and goes on this huge tangent about how girls can't game, the guys thinking it's funny and when you take issue of the whole affair they try to pass it off as "just joking".

I dealt with too many of these treating girls like shit and calling it "just joking" to ever get back into the circles again because if you think furries have maturity problems, so do guy gamers who have maturity and pride issues. (EDIT: I dealt with this in multiple states because I grew up in a military family and the only group I could readily identify with was gamers so I tended to seek out those circles in new areas) But Drama litters every fandom and it's a matter of knowing when and where it tends to pop up. A bit like knowing when and where you should go on FAF to see lulz.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 10, 2010)

Anime fans are the cancer that is killing the furry community.
not Tripp jeans.

Tripp jeans are the cancer that is killing the gothrock community.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 10, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> I stopped involving in gamer circles due to the drama tied to competition and sexism. Imagine beating a guy in MK and being humble, dealing with a piss and shit mood for the rest of the week from the guy and the next time you two game together the person cherry picks the entire way and the gloats in your face for TWO WEEKS. Then when you make it a point of asking the person why he is acting that way he shows you up in front of the whole group and goes on this huge tangent about how girls can't game, the guys thinking it's funny and when you take issue of the whole affair they try to pass it off as "just joking".
> 
> I dealt with too many of these treating girls like shit and calling it "just joking" to ever get back into the circles again because if you think furries have maturity problems, so do guy gamers who have maturity and pride issues. But Drama litters every fandom and it's a matter of knowing when and where it tends to pop up. A bit like knowing when and where you should go on FAF to see lulz.



I've heard of bad gamer attitudes, but that takes the cake! A friend of mine is heavily into gaming, especially SSB Brawl. Before going to graduate school, she commonly participated in the weekly "gamers night" activities at the undergrad college, which included Brawl. Let's just say that she usually spanked the male gamers quite well. ^_^

Some don't take it well, but others respected her. Hell, I respected her. Not just because she was my girlfriend at one point, but she did, and still does, whip my ass on Brawl online.

To the point though, I can bring in the sci-fi genre somewhat, especially when it gets down to VS debates. Boy, the insults do get petty at times when one fan feels like his favorite sci-fi is being beaten down by another.

That's a fandom for yah, but it is true that each has it's own unique quirks, as you've pointed out.



south syde fox said:


> lol dragons are cool, I don't see why they wouldn't belong in a place where there are other walking talking animals, even if they have no fur :\



Juss cause some dragons have scales and no fur/feathers doesn't make us any less furry. Sheesh, I guess some are just jealous.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 10, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> I've heard of bad gamer attitudes, but that takes the cake! A friend of mine is heavily into gaming, especially SSB Brawl. Before going to graduate school, she commonly participated in the weekly "gamers night" activities at the undergrad college, which included Brawl. Let's just say that she usually spanked the male gamers quite well. ^_^
> 
> Some don't take it well, but others respected her. Hell, I respected her. Not just because she was my girlfriend at one point, but she did, and still does, whip my ass on Brawl online.
> 
> ...



Yeah...I should have then realized that maybe I should do what I do now, which is stick to gaming alone or with people I know well. But when you are young like that and always moving...you want to find friends fast.

Unfortunately I never had that pleasure of being in a group where some of the guys respected you for being able to hold your own well. I'm not saying that I was always good. It's just that sometimes other people are better or do better. Sometimes you are better. But just because I have tits and vagina does not mean anything  special the times I am better. 

Haha...from what I understand it's a bit of a problem in the science fiction community where low-lives treat their favorite sci-fi as an identity, similar to how some furries will treat their fetish's as their identity. So that translates in an inability to take criticism of what it is they like. I wouldn't know though, I never really had much of a chance to interact with the Science Fiction community.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 10, 2010)

I do know what's gonna save it!
Renard Queenston!


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 10, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Yeah...I should have then realized that maybe I should do what I do now, which is stick to gaming alone or with people I know well. But when you are young like that and always moving...you want to find friends fast.
> 
> Unfortunately I never had that pleasure of being in a group where some of the guys respected you for being able to hold your own well. I'm not saying that I was always good. It's just that sometimes other people are better or do better. Sometimes you are better. But just because I have tits and vagina does not mean anything  special the times I am better.
> 
> Haha...from what I understand it's a bit of a problem in the science fiction community where low-lives treat their favorite sci-fi as an identity, similar to how some furries will treat their fetish's as their identity. So that translates in an inability to take criticism of what it is they like. I wouldn't know though, I never really had much of a chance to interact with the Science Fiction community.



Ah, at least you have some friends to game with. I was never one to make friends all that fast, but I've gamed with some. Though, anymore, I've really only gamed with two friends: my only IRL friend (whom I mostly play racing games with) and the previous one I told you about. Single player gaming has it's advantages, of course.

To be honest, I never met many female gamers personally, and I guess it's for reasons you mentioned.

Well, if you're curious: StarDestroyer.net and SpaceBattles.com are among the most popular. I was, and still am, a member of the latter, but debates can get pretty passionate. But what you said is pretty accurate, and I fell into that trap a few times in my early internet years.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 10, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Ah, at least you have some friends to game with. I was never one to make friends all that fast, but I've gamed with some. Though, anymore, I've really only gamed with two friends: my only IRL friend (whom I mostly play racing games with) and the previous one I told you about. Single player gaming has it's advantages, of course.
> 
> To be honest, I never met many female gamers personally, and I guess it's for reasons you mentioned.
> 
> Well, if you're curious: StarDestroyer.net and SpaceBattles.com are among the most popular. I was, and still am, a member of the latter, but debates can get pretty passionate. But what you said is pretty accurate, and I fell into that trap a few times in my early internet years.




gaming doesnt hold my attention very well.
the only games I play are games on my supernintendo. 
and pac man.
and pokemon... but I havent played my game in about a year. I just dont have the time. I'd much rather be online or working on my art.

:/ I've also never moved in my life. I'm 21 and still live in the same house my mother grew up in... also my grandparents bought the house. so ... 3 generations...


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 11, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> gaming doesnt hold my attention very well.
> the only games I play are games on my supernintendo.
> and pac man.
> and pokemon... but I havent played my game in about a year. I just dont have the time. I'd much rather be online or working on my art.
> ...



Gaming's a hobby for me, and holds my imaginative little mind very well. I started with the NES and now play up to the current generation. Years of gaming...and I never felt like the time was wasted.

And don't fret. I'm 23 and a college graduate...and I still live with my parents. Tis what it is, my friend.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 11, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Gaming's a hobby for me, and holds my imaginative little mind very well. I started with the NES and now play up to the current generation. Years of gaming...and I never felt like the time was wasted.
> 
> And don't fret. I'm 23 and a college graduate...and I still live with my parents. Tis what it is, my friend.



high five!


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 11, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> high five!



*High five!*

Boom!


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 11, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> Michael Foster
> 
> you are dumb as shit.



What?! What the Fuck! What about what I said isn't true? 
Why are you going to sit there and act like you don't think that what I said is true? How can you sit there and wonder why this fandom's in deep shit when most of the people in it look like this. 






 Grow a pair of fuckin balls, do something about it, and stop acting like I'm the one that needs to stop what I'M doing. The only thing I'M doing is discouraging some people by showing them what makes up their fandom.


----------



## CBtheLombax (Jan 11, 2010)

I just whear Wrangler blue jeans..


----------



## Lobar (Jan 11, 2010)

What's honestly going to seriously kill the fandom one day is that someone is going to fuck a kid or a dog at a con and get arrested for it.  Then will be the media exposÃ© where an undercover reporter buys an animal dildo or Softpaw magazine or both from the Dealer's Den, and it will all go downhill from there.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 11, 2010)

CBtheLombax said:


> I just whear Wrangler blue jeans..



Dudebro, your avatar is the best!


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 11, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Ah, at least you have some friends to game with. I was never one to make friends all that fast, but I've gamed with some. Though, anymore, I've really only gamed with two friends: my only IRL friend (whom I mostly play racing games with) and the previous one I told you about. Single player gaming has it's advantages, of course.
> 
> To be honest, I never met many female gamers personally, and I guess it's for reasons you mentioned.
> 
> Well, if you're curious: StarDestroyer.net and SpaceBattles.com are among the most popular. I was, and still am, a member of the latter, but debates can get pretty passionate. But what you said is pretty accurate, and I fell into that trap a few times in my early internet years.



Yeah well if anything I've learned is that sometimes having friends so you are not alone...is not worth it because the "quality" of friend is not worth the problems that arise.  Those people were never quality friends.

Playing with the people you know, that's a lot better in my opinion.

I've never really been that into sci-fi to be part of the forums because there is nothing for me there as my interest is not really strong. I appreciate the pointer to the two places.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 11, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> What?! What the Fuck! What about what I said isn't true?
> Why are you going to sit there and act like you don't think that what I said is true? How can you sit there and wonder why this fandom's in deep shit when most of the people in it look like this.  Grow a pair of fuckin balls, do something about it, and stop acting like I'm the one that needs to stop what I'M doing. The only thing I'M doing is discouraging some people by showing them what makes up their fandom.[/QUOTE]
> 
> The fandom's biggest problem isn't FAT PEOPLE, you fucking idiot.  The real problem isn't even the sexual degeneracy, it's just pervasive fucking ignorance and escapism.
> ...


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 11, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Yeah well if anything I've learned is that sometimes having friends so you are not alone...is not worth it because the "quality" of friend is not worth the problems that arise.  Those people were never quality friends.
> 
> Playing with the people you know, that's a lot better in my opinion.
> 
> I've never really been that into sci-fi to be part of the forums because there is nothing for me there as my interest is not really strong. I appreciate the pointer to the two places.



Wise words, my friend. That's probably one reason why I grew up a loner for the most part. Sure, I had friends, but I never really hung out with them, if you will.

True enough. While my number of friends are small, gaming with them has been quite the pleasure. Granted, I'm still getting my ass handed to me in Brawl by the ultimate Ness player, but still gaming for fun is the key.

It's what I grew-up with, and everyone knew I was the Wars/Trek fan, so yeah.  And no problem.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 11, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> The fandom's biggest problem isn't FAT PEOPLE, you fucking idiot.  The real problem isn't even the sexual degeneracy, it's just pervasive fucking ignorance and escapism.
> 
> The fandom's problem is the people that decide to pretend as though there's nothing fucking wrong with wanting to fuck animals or children or god knows what else, and that those people will support the others that think the same way, so when people call them on that bullshit they have support to fall back on and they can just cry about being persecuted.  That way they'll never figure out that hey, this behavior isn't fucking socially acceptable, and come to think of it, it's pretty much morally fucked as well.
> 
> By the way, you're not fucking helping anything when you can barely even form a logical, cohesive argument, and when you post counter-productive shit like this:


No shit, I talked about the nasty-ass fetishes that have nothing to do with the fandom that people drag into it earlier but now I'm talking about how hard it is to pull of a cute-based fetish when you're a fat old guy.
The idea is there, we're just lacking the equiptment.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 11, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> No shit, I talked about the nasty-ass fetishes that have nothing to do with the fandom that people drag into it earlier but now I'm talking about how hard it is to pull of a cute-based fetish when you're a fat old guy.
> The idea is there, we're just lacking the equiptment.



Remember that thing I said about how you can't form a logical, cohesive argument?  Thanks for proving me right.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 11, 2010)

Lobar said:


> What's honestly going to seriously kill the fandom one day is that someone is going to fuck a kid or a dog at a con and get arrested for it.  Then will be the media exposÃ© where an undercover reporter buys an animal dildo or Softpaw magazine or both from the Dealer's Den, and it will all go downhill from there.



this is probably the most true of any post on this thread.


----------



## FluffMouse (Jan 11, 2010)

Kay, now put dog fucking pedophile wearing a diaper and fat old guy together. >> There ya go.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 11, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> Remember that thing I said about how you can't form a logical, cohesive argument?  Thanks for proving me right.



Wow that joke went right by ya.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 11, 2010)

If anything is going to destroy the furry fandom, it is going to be this mentality that is already perpetuated by some of our members that this fandom exists to be tolerant and accepting of people.

People should not come to the furry fandom seeking acceptance and tolerance. People should come because they appreciate the concept for which the fandom came into organization. That is the bomb that will ultimately kill the fandom, when it is no longer anymore about the concept, and instead about this mentality that social rejects push because they want to turn this place into a place of comfort and happiness and acceptance for them.

Also Michealfoster, it is true that there are issues in the fandom. It is true that some of those issues have to deal with people's deviance and how they are too vocal and public with them....but it is also true that your way of trying to deal with it is not really effective. You need to calm down and get a better handle on your emotions. You are posting in anger and it's pretty easy to see that.

Calm down okay? People here on FAF tend to be a little more honest and open to the reality that this fandom does have some issues to be worked out. So the attitude is not necessary.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 11, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> Kay, now put dog fucking pedophile wearing a diaper and fat old guy together. >> There ya go.



You really are mental. Thanks for closing my night out with that.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 11, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> If anything is going to destroy the furry fandom, it is going to be this mentality that is already perpetuated by some of our members that this fandom exists to be tolerant and accepting of people.
> 
> People should not come to the furry fandom seeking acceptance and tolerance. People should come because they appreciate the concept for which the fandom came into organization. That is the bomb that will ultimately kill the fandom, when it is no longer anymore about the concept, and instead about this mentality that social rejects push because they want to turn this place into a place of comfort and happiness and acceptance for them.





MichaelFoster said:


> guess it comes with the nerds that see this as their "home" cos it's small.


Or that.

Oh btw


> Calm down okay? People here on FAF tend to be a little more honest and open to the reality that this fandom does have some issues to be worked out. So the attitude is not necessary


 How can I calm down when I'm so ANGRYYYYYARGH!


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 11, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Or that.
> 
> Oh btw
> How can I calm down when I'm so ANGRYYYYYARGH!



What a valuable post!


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 11, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> What a valuable post!



Yeah..it means a lot to me..?


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 11, 2010)

Redregon said:


> riight, so, i should feel ashamed at having an interest in antrhopomorphics? that isn't a magazine i'm subscribed to so you can keep those issues to yourself... i am not interested in them.
> 
> furry is just furry. it's the people IN the fandom that act like retards that deserve the scorn they get.


 
Yet you posted a video featuring a store being burned down with it being blamed as the cause of what a group of people are like.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 11, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> I don't know. It appears to me that when Anime fans have drama it's usually teenage angst.
> 
> Well, I looked up Otakon which is the most popular Anime convention and it got me 26,586 people as the highest number of attendees.
> 
> ...


 
Thats some really good insight there and yea it would seem that since furries are found on the internet more than most others, drama would be alot higher and each fandom has their own shit to deal with. One thing most have in common is that the men do typically treat the ladies like crap which inturn makes less females join in the groups and thus have alot less in the population of said groups.  Anyhow lulz can be found pretty much everywhere on FAF and FA for that matter, you just gotta take a peek around but its definitally not hard to find, especially if there are newbies there rofl xD


----------



## Playful Little Foxy (Jan 11, 2010)

It's been in it for years, actually, as well as many other sub-cultures.


----------



## Redregon (Jan 11, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> Yet you posted a video featuring a store being burned down with it being blamed as the cause of what a group of people are like.



oh, i didn't know that all posts had to be serious... i guess it's true, the internets IS srs bzns

the more you know (doo dee doo doooo)


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 11, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Yeah..it means a lot to me..?



Sorry about that. You have not been here long enough (I don't think) to get that reference.


> By *south syde fox
> 
> *Thats some really good insight there and yea it would seem that since furries are found on the internet more than most others, drama would be alot higher and each fandom has their own shit to deal with. One thing most have in common is that the men do typically treat the ladies like crap which inturn makes less females join in the groups and thus have alot less in the population of said groups. Anyhow lulz can be found pretty much everywhere on FAF and FA for that matter, you just gotta take a peek around but its definitally not hard to find, especially if there are newbies there rofl xD



I've met some men in the fur fandom who treat all people wonderfully including the ladies. I've met really considerate gender nuetral male gamers. So to be fair not all the guys are like that and some of the most fun I've had around furs was around fur guys. It's just that unfortunate thing that when you get larger groups you start to see concetrations of unpleasent behavior and it can become more difficult to contend with as it is more obvious that it's there.

That it can but for the large concentration of lulz you kind of need a forum instinct to show up at the right place and the right time.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 11, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Wow that joke went right by ya.



Maybe if you could put together words into a way that actually formed sentences, I might have gotten it :V



MichaelFoster said:


> Yeah..it means a lot to me..?



"What a valuable post!" is a forum meme.  Trp is saying it to be ironic because that post, and every post you make, for that matter, is completely worthless on all levels.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 11, 2010)

When the fandom collapses, it will be by the people inside it that cause it. Not by shitty Hot Craptic pants, but by the level of deviants and the people who refuse to do something about it.

It will become a Cesspool.


----------



## Fuzzle (Jan 11, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> When the fandom collapses, it will be by the people inside it that cause it. Not by shitty Hot Craptic pants, but by the level of deviants and the people who refuse to do something about it.
> 
> It will become a Cesspool.



It already is, just with a really cute face.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 11, 2010)

Fuzzle said:


> It already is, just with a really cute face.



I know.

Time to purge anyone hiding beind a Cute face that faps to children and fucks their dogs.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 12, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Sorry about that. You have not been here long enough (I don't think) to get that reference.
> .


Oh yeah? Sorry. I'm such a damn nub.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 12, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> Maybe if you could put together words into a way that actually formed sentences, I might have gotten it :V


 K, well now gonna buisness mind.



> "What a valuable post!" is a forum meme.  Trp is saying it to be ironic because that post, and every post you make, for that matter, is completely worthless on all levels.


 Hey everybody! David M. Awesome smells!


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 12, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> K, well now gonna buisness mind.
> 
> Hey everybody! David M. Awesome smells!



Well duh, he smells of AWESOME!


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 12, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Well duh, he smells of AWESOME!



Lol.."old people...old people and soap  I like it"


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 12, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Sorry about that. You have not been here long enough (I don't think) to get that reference.
> 
> 
> I've met some men in the fur fandom who treat all people wonderfully including the ladies. I've met really considerate gender nuetral male gamers. So to be fair not all the guys are like that and some of the most fun I've had around furs was around fur guys. It's just that unfortunate thing that when you get larger groups you start to see concetrations of unpleasent behavior and it can become more difficult to contend with as it is more obvious that it's there.
> ...


 
yea that too and its pretty known that no matter what group your in there are always some douches to be found though its easier to find in a larger crowd lol xD

Also for some unkown reason I'm really starting to careless that I'm a furry myself though :\


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 12, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Well duh, he smells of AWESOME!



you know it 8)


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 12, 2010)

sub cultures are like bee hives once one gets to big a queen leaves and starts her own and then trys to wage war on the other and fails


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 12, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> yea that too and its pretty known that no matter what group your in there are always some douches to be found though its easier to find in a larger crowd lol xD
> 
> Also for some unkown reason I'm really starting to careless that I'm a furry myself though :\



This gets back to my original point. Yeah us furries, we have in our fandom problems/issues. But there is no point in pretending that we're special for it.



MichaelFoster said:


> Lol.."old people...old people and soap  I like it"


Better than a smelly jock who reeks of too much Axe.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 12, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Better than a smelly jock who reeks of too much Axe.


I use Lacoste cologne and I only smell sorta bad between 2:40 and 3:40, because of athletics (i take a shower after school).


----------



## paxil rose (Jan 12, 2010)

I smell incredible.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 12, 2010)

I smell Pizza. :3


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 12, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> I use Lacoste cologne and I only smell sorta bad between 2:40 and 3:40, because of athletics (i take a shower after school).



That's....nice?


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 12, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> That's....nice?



Well, you just said I smell bad. Come on, bro.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 12, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Well, you just said I smell bad. Come on, bro.



I think you misinterpreted what she said.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 12, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I think you misinterpreted what she said.



Oh good. Yeah I'm bad at that with anything text. Plus all this bad additide in the air, everything seems rude.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 12, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Oh good. Yeah I'm bad at that with anything text. Plus all this bad additide in the air, everything seems rude.



Heh, I often misinterpret things, fail to spot sarcasm etc. Hard to do when all you have is text to look at.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 12, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Heh, I often misinterpret things, fail to spot sarcasm etc. Hard to do when all you have is text to look at.



Well you have facial expressions but they're all so damn yellow all the time. Lol


----------



## Dogbreath3721 (Jan 12, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Well you have facial expressions but they're all so damn yellow all the time. Lol



Exactly, why isnt there furry icons, they have some for YIM!


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 12, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Well, you just said I smell bad. Come on, bro.



.... that was a jest. I wasn't implying you smell bad or anything.


----------



## Morroke (Jan 12, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> ....



I believe it's a fact that posts on furry forums are always serious business.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 12, 2010)

Morroke said:


> I believe it's a fact that posts on furry forums are always serious business.



There has to be some profit in there somewhere.


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Jan 12, 2010)

I like them when they aren't too bulky with chains, but then I rave, and ravers have a love story with those pants.

i was disappointed thought, I was hoping this was a suicidal na'vi obsession thread.
LOLZ


----------



## R.Runner (Jan 12, 2010)

Those pants are all over malls in america...More like the destruction of Teenage Fashion...Hahaha


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 12, 2010)

I think this image is pertinent to this topic...


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 12, 2010)

strategically placed holes


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 12, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> strategically placed holes



strategically placed blue balls


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 12, 2010)

....wow....


----------



## sateva9822 (Jan 12, 2010)

LOL

Furry fasion police.

Oh god stop it!  LMAO!!!!!

*dies*


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 12, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I think this image is pertinent to this topic...



So let me guess...is that you Zrcalo?


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 12, 2010)

Dogbreath3721 said:


> Exactly, why isnt there furry icons, they have some for YIM!


Exactly, I want a fox with a vexed expression. King wants a fox! King wants a fox!


Trpdwarf said:


> .... that was a jest. I wasn't implying you smell bad or anything.


Oh sure sure. Just don't let it happen again



(jk)


----------



## Mentova (Jan 12, 2010)

Damn that fursuit was so hot I came like 50 times.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 12, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> So let me guess...is that you Zrcalo?



no. I found it on badfur.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 12, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> no. I found it on badfur.



Please tell me that's not a website devoted to fursuit porn...


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 12, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> no. I found it on badfur.



I see.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 12, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> no. I found it on badfur.



Ok good now I can say that that guy has a choad!


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Please tell me that's not a website devoted to fursuit porn...



http://community.livejournal.com/bad_fur/?skip=40

third from the bottom is mine.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 12, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> http://community.livejournal.com/bad_fur/?skip=40
> 
> third from the bottom is mine.



Noscript was fucking with it and wouldn't let me see any images. I assume that's for my own good.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Noscript was fucking with it and wouldn't let me see any images. I assume that's for my own good.



it is.


----------



## Eisen (Jan 13, 2010)

Question: why do people care THIS much about what they wear?

Seriously, even though I despise the fashion  scene, it's impossible to stop or avoid, so I just ignore it.

The only shirts I wear are band or video game t-shirts with standard-looking jeans. Why does everyone else make this huge mess of clothes for their look? Clothes are meant to keep you warm, and if you like to have shit you like on your shirt, I can see that, but WHY would anyone waste their time doing things like buying fancy/"different" clothing, putting on make-up, finding the right shoes, etc?

I just cannot fathom why so many people care this much. It's as if clothing is their life.


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 13, 2010)

Result of destruction? same bullshit as every other online fandom, too much drama.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 13, 2010)

I read the title and saw the first post and I couldn't tell what is the connection between the two.
Furry recognizing pants? Never saw them, but I thought a furry recognizing pants would be like jeans or what so ever.
The pants in the picture, are not turning on one bit, they are like a blanket on the floor, not attractive, unless if it was skinny, then it would rock some.. furries?YES ;
Until then I won't recognize my own pants.


----------



## Fuzzle (Jan 13, 2010)

ArrLeashen said:


> I read the title and saw the first post and I couldn't tell what is the connection between the two.
> Furry recognizing pants? Never saw them, but I thought a furry recognizing pants would be like jeans or what so ever.
> The pants in the picture, are not turning on one bit, they are like a blanket on the floor, not attractive, unless if it was skinny, then it would rock some.. furries?YES ;
> Until then I won't recognize my own pants.




You're thinking to hard.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 13, 2010)

Eisen said:


> I just cannot fathom why so many people care this much. It's as if clothing is their life.



A lot of people don't have hobbies or interests. The only way others know "who they are" is by their clothing and hair styles.
And speaking for myself, I feel nice knowing the clothes I'm wearing are colourful or pretty/whatever. I like how I look, and dress that way to please myself.

And maybe for people who take clothing as seriously as you said that is _their_ hobby? I'm sure people won't understand why furries try so hard making/saving for suits or drawing etc.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 13, 2010)

Fuzzle said:


> You're thinking to hard.



Butbutbutbut this is a disscussion on pants, and you can't be cheap on pants if you want to turn on people.
And... happy birthday.
Also, jeans rule.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 13, 2010)

I GOT A THROBBING GRISTLE SHIRT!!!

IIII GGOTT A THROBBING GRISTLE SHIRT!!

WHOOOT!


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 13, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I GOT A THROBBING GRISTLE SHIRT!!!
> 
> IIII GGOTT A THROBBING GRISTLE SHIRT!!
> 
> WHOOOT!



WTF is a Throbbing Gristle Shirt?


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 13, 2010)

The end will be the lack of understand of the outside world.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 13, 2010)

Falconpunch said:


> The end will be the lack of understand of the outside world.


Right because we live on planet furry. wtf



Eisen said:


> Question: why do people care THIS much about what they wear?
> 
> Seriously, even though I despise the fashion  scene, it's impossible to stop or avoid, so I just ignore it.
> 
> ...


This guys lack of style will be the destruction of the furry lifestyle.


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 13, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Right because we live on planet furry. wtf



Furry thrives on the internet and conventions and no where else. Well maybe high school.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 13, 2010)

Falconpunch said:


> Furry thrives on the internet and conventions and no where else. Well maybe high school.



There's a balls load of furries (relatively) at my school.


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 13, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> There's a balls load of furries (relatively) at my school.



There are none anywhere here.


----------



## yiffy_the_wolf_boy (Jan 13, 2010)

My inner emo just cut himself and found another random emo boy to make out with, looking at those pants.

The rest of me is just sitting here chuckling quietly to myself.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 13, 2010)

o
kay


----------



## Sabian (Jan 13, 2010)

See, and I was thinking fleas would destroy the furry fandom. I used to have a pair and they were awesome but got in the way to much, so now its straight fit for me. Not to tight and not to baggy, and they don't incinerate when you superman off your board.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 13, 2010)

> * FalconPunch*
> Falcoooonn PUNCH!


Wow that sucks nuts. I live in Longview (east), Texas. There was also a thread started for Texas furs. Where do you live? I'm sure there's a few furries over there. Whether they're poser "accept me" furries is a different story.


----------



## MeadowTheDragon (Jan 13, 2010)

Sabian said:


> See, and I was thinking fleas would destroy the furry fandom. I used to have a pair and they were awesome but got in the way to much, so now its straight fit for me. Not to tight and not to baggy, and they don't incinerate when you superman off your board.



the fleas made me lol :mrgreen:


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 13, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I GOT A THROBBING GRISTLE SHIRT!!!
> 
> IIII GGOTT A THROBBING GRISTLE SHIRT!!
> 
> WHOOOT!



You mean people actually listen to industrial music?


----------



## Mentova (Jan 13, 2010)

Zee Skunkeh! said:


> You mean people actually listen to industrial music?



No, nobody does. It's all a lie.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No, nobody does. It's all a lie.



YOU'RE A LIE!

lol, the real music nobody listens to anymore is mathcore, the only person i know who does is a hippy loner, so he has no influence heh


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 13, 2010)

i like industrial


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 13, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> YOU'RE A LIE!
> 
> lol, the real music nobody listens to anymore is mathcore, the only person i know who does is a hippy loner, so he has no influence heh



Somebody tried to tell me that Protest the Hero was mathcore, but then I realized, Mathcore isn't a real genre! Ah ha ha.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 13, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> i like industrial



That'll be enough of that, lad.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 13, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> That'll be enough of that, lad.



i actually know a decent handfull of people who listen to industrial


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 13, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> That'll be enough of that, lad.



sometimes i just hang out at construction sites and take samples

i'm coming out with an album this summer


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 13, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> i actually know a decent handfull of people who listen to industrial



Including me. He's being sarcastic.
Actually, to be honest, the only industrial I've ever listened to and liked was Static-X, old Slipknot, and old Drowning Pool.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 13, 2010)

I like Nine Inch Nails. ):


----------



## Jelly (Jan 13, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Actually, to be honest, the only industrial I've ever listened to and liked was Static-X, old Slipknot, and old Drowning Pool.



That's not industrial.

oh wait
'ha ha'
i get it


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 13, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> I like Nine Inch Nails. ):



i like "hurt" IN WHICH THEY ARE THE ORIGINAL CREATORS OF! though johnny cash is neat, he is not the creator of that neat song


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 13, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> That's not industrial.
> 
> oh wait
> 'ha ha'
> i get it



No no no. Yeah, I meant industrial _metal_. "oooohhhh.."
Drowning Pool's pushing it.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 13, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> i like "hurt" IN WHICH THEY ARE THE ORIGINAL CREATORS OF! though johnny cash is neat, he is not the creator of that neat song



it's called a cover, bro, relax


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 13, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> it's called a cover, bro, relax



lol i know, and both are very good, i just get a little 'tiffed when i mention nine inch nails and ppl think it's the other way around, gotta give credit to the original too!


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 13, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol i know, and both are very good, i just get a little 'tiffed when i mention nine inch nails and ppl think it's the other way around, gotta give credit to the original too!



Dude that fox covering up your avatar is going so fast!


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 13, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Dude that fox covering up your avatar is going so fast!



actually the little guy is stretching haha


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 13, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> actually the little guy is stretching haha



There's no way! He's going so fast!


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 13, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> There's no way! He's going so fast!



maybe next time just take one hit of acid


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 13, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> maybe next time just take one hit of acid



lol yeah, i'm pretty sure in the real world he's stationary haha

i do have a picture of a fox and a bear chasing eachother, and the fox's eyes are super asian slanted and he looks like he's on an intense mission


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 14, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol yeah, i'm pretty sure in the real world he's stationary haha
> 
> i do have a picture of a fox and a bear chasing eachother, and the fox's eyes are super asian slanted and he looks like he's on an intense mission



Was it like in scooby doo where it shows a guy chasing another guy and then they run back on screen but it's backwards? Dude, doesn't my avatar look like I'm ripping somebody's nuts off?


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 14, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Was it like in scooby doo where it shows a guy chasing another guy and then they run back on screen but it's backwards? Dude, doesn't my avatar look like I'm ripping somebody's nuts off?



scarily yes it does, and also that is so scooby doo

but back on topic, i like trippwear lol


----------



## Jelly (Jan 14, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> No no no. Yeah, I meant industrial _metal_. "oooohhhh.."
> Drowning Pool's pushing it.



Hey whatever you want to call it
its all just guitar and drum music


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 14, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> Hey whatever you want to call it
> its all just guitar and drum music



synthesized beats are where it's at 8)


----------



## Ik1994 (Jan 14, 2010)

wow I am glad no one around where I live wheres that type of stuff


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 14, 2010)

WHY AM I NOT IN THIS THREAD.
THIS IS ABOUT INDUSTRIAL

FUCK YOU NIN ISNT INDUSTRIAL ENOUGH TO BE ACTUAL INDUSTRIAL THEY ARE THE POP EQUIVALENT OF HERESAY.

FUCK YOU STATIC X, DROWNING POOL, AND SLIPKNOT IS NOT FUCKING INDUSTRIAL

DO YOU WANT ME TO FUCKING BRING DOWN THE WRATH OF MY RIVETHEADNESS ON YOU


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 14, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> FUCK YOU NIN ISNT INDUSTRIAL ENOUGH TO BE ACTUAL INDUSTRIAL THEY ARE THE POP EQUIVALENT OF HERESAY.



That's like saying that Van Halen isn't metal because that genre has gotten too shitty for them to be a part of anymore bro


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 14, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> WHY AM I NOT IN THIS THREAD.
> THIS IS ABOUT INDUSTRIAL
> 
> FUCK YOU NIN ISNT INDUSTRIAL ENOUGH TO BE ACTUAL INDUSTRIAL THEY ARE THE POP EQUIVALENT OF HERESAY.
> ...



You are not in this thread because this is a thread on pants, and you are a fetish.
Fetish=Pants? INVALID FAIL
And your wrath can't get bigger than mine.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 14, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> That's like saying that Van Halen isn't metal because that genre has gotten too shitty for them to be a part of anymore bro



*cough  cough* 

let me explain to you something...

you wouldnt consider blink182 punk right? they came WAAY after the scene and dont even sound like real 70's punk.

they arent punk.

industrial started in the 70's and got really big in the early 80's and mid 80's then turned into dance post mortem 80's. 

NIN is fucking 90's music. plus they dont sound like the different streams of industrial. they actually sound more like post-punk depeche mode crap.

you can NOT tell me that they sound like cabaret voltaire, laibach, einsturzende neubauten, Throbbing Gristle, or even Coil.

they can be /inspired by/ these bands, but hell I dont hear no industrial muzak.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 14, 2010)

ArrLeashen said:


> You are not in this thread because this is a thread on pants, and you are a fetish.
> Fetish=Pants? INVALID FAIL
> And your wrath can't get bigger than mine.



we can scream at each other.

I am honoured to be a fetish in and of itself.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 14, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> i hang out at the goth club, im the one wearing the combichrist hoodie and camo pants, and non-stop stomping



puppy gristle is the most unbelievably terrible thing ive ever had ripple across my eardrums
its like sticking my head in a bucket of water and having somebody hit it with a bat

sucks


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 14, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> load blown style musical elitism about a genre that produces mostly shit



Well excuse me for not being 50 years old :V


----------



## Jelly (Jan 14, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> Well excuse me for not being 50 years old :V



Okay, okay.

but seriously
your boyfriend will be back any second now to talk about noise, and metal, and stuff im sure he's only barely cared about in passing so you can talk all you want about how you dont get it and want to hatefuck him

but right now

boopeedoopeedoop
its time for eighty samples of one drum and some guy yelling

then again
i like thrill kill kult
so disregard that
theres never been a moment in my life i havent been sucking 40 cocks


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 14, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> Okay, okay.
> 
> but seriously
> your boyfriend will be back any second now to talk about noise, and metal, and stuff im sure he's only barely cared about in passing so you can talk all you want about how you dont get it and want to hatefuck him



haha, oh you

you know i only date blacks


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 14, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> puppy gristle is the most unbelievably terrible thing ive ever had ripple across my eardrums
> its like sticking my head in a bucket of water and having somebody hit it with a bat
> 
> sucks


 
now you know what a fish feels like


----------



## Jelly (Jan 14, 2010)

Lupine Delusion said:


> now you know what a fish feels like



I understand that "forgive them, lord, they know not what they do" on a bender.
But I don't look at my expensive aquarium and think it would like better with zig zagging cracks all over it

although


----------



## Kiszka (Jan 14, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> .....if you want to make a rant about bondage/raver pants try getting the label straight and not failing by calling them "Goth". The pants you are looking at are not Goth. They are not associated with the culture or style Goth. The only thing they are in relation to Goth are what what faux goth retards like to wear with other HT stuff because they fail and taking a look at what cultures some clothes represent.
> 
> But the thing is just like with any clothes, you have the body(and by right body I mean not pushing 200 to 500 extra pounds because you like to sit and eat junk while re-reading twilight) to pull the style off or you don't. The pants don't look that great paired with other Hot Topic shit...partially because "Le gasp" they are not goth, and they are not punk, and they are not lolita. But of course a lot of people just don't get that, and they think just because they wear RAVER pants every day mixed with lolita and zimcore that suddenly they are somehow Goth.
> 
> ...


Or maybe they are just stupid pants?


----------



## Leon (Jan 14, 2010)

Kiszka said:


> Or maybe they are just stupid pants?


 
Smartest thing said in this thread so far.


----------



## Night_Fangs (Jan 14, 2010)

leon said:


> Smartest thing said in this thread so far.


I'd agree with that so, seconded.


----------



## thejackalface (Jan 14, 2010)

Good lord. Furries in "not all dressing the same" shocker.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 14, 2010)

Panties are more interesting than pants.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 14, 2010)

Kiszka said:


> Or maybe they are just stupid pants?



It's all subjective. You might find them stupid, well I don't. What is stupid is the stereotype associated with the pants due to people who...abuse them? But there is nothing you can do about that. You either keep wearing it and get lumped in with those groups, or you just move on and realize that what was was...and it's not anymore.

I personally find pre-ripped jeans stupid, but hey that's my opinion. I would rather throw money out to buy metal studded baggy pants than a pair of denim jeans that look like they went through a belt grinder and were chewed on by a dog. That's stupid to me be again it's all subjective really when it comes to clothing.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 14, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> puppy gristle is the most unbelievably terrible thing ive ever had ripple across my eardrums
> its like sticking my head in a bucket of water and having somebody hit it with a bat
> 
> sucks



Chombichrist isnt industrial.

and you're not supposed to enjoy real industrial music. you're supposed to go crazy.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 14, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> It's all subjective. You might find them stupid, well I don't. What is stupid is the stereotype associated with the pants due to people who...abuse them? But there is nothing you can do about that. You either keep wearing it and get lumped in with those groups, or you just move on and realize that what was was...and it's not anymore.
> 
> I personally find pre-ripped jeans stupid, but hey that's my opinion. I would rather throw money out to buy metal studded baggy pants than a pair of denim jeans that look like they went through a belt grinder and were chewed on by a dog. That's stupid to me be again it's all subjective really when it comes to clothing.



If I ever bought pre ripped jeans I'd take them back for a refund on the pretext of damaged goods. 

What is the point in spending good money on something that has been pre damaged for you?


----------



## Jelly (Jan 14, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> Chombichrist isnt industrial.



Whatever, its all just cross-sampling and synthesizer music. 8)
im unapologetic of aggrotech's roots
but that aint my point, buddy

why is puppy gristle so terrible?

post-edit edit:
hey
i like the disco songs industrial bands do
then again
i am unabashedly americano


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 14, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> Whatever, its all just cross-sampling and synthesizer music. 8)
> im unapologetic of aggrotech's roots
> but that aint my point, buddy
> 
> why is puppy gristle so terrible?



mostly because they're epic musical trolls.

before the rolling stones got popular, Genesis would stalk brian jones and buy his old clothes and stalk him wearing his old clothes at various concerts.  also the whole "20 jazz funk greats" album tried to sucker people into thinking it was about jazz to buy the album. it's almost as bad as the band "child pornography" who made something like "top 20 beatles songs" and made it look like the beatles album. 
or like the residents completely deconstructed the "meet the beatles" album and turned it into "meet the residents". *cackle*

also, hamburger lady is one of the creepiest songs ever. the only songs that rival it is "photophobia" by cabaret voltaire and "armenia" by einsturzende neubauten.

but I think the main reason why I love TG is it reminds me of my living situation and I really relate to the lyrics.

I wont expand upon this.


oh and pants.

reply to edit: disco industrial is rad.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 14, 2010)

I was talking about the "jam session" between Skinny Puppy and Throbbing Gristle.
which really just knocks them down a peg, spiritually
but that was enlightening i guess, so thanks for that


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 14, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> I was talking about the "jam session" between Skinny Puppy and Throbbing Gristle.
> which really just knocks them down a peg, spiritually
> but that was enlightening i guess, so thanks for that



I thought it was skinny puppy and P-Orridge? not TG. if I remember correctly, TG disbanded before that. I think Orridge was trying to get money.
yeah, well if you look at what all ptv has done too you'd be surprised.

IMO, you have to listen to psychic tv in order to appreciate TG.

edit: oh poo. it's just old TG/PTV that was remixed by Skinny puppy. which lead to the demise of the gristlizer.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 14, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> edit: oh poo. it's just old TG/PTV that was remixed by Skinny puppy. which lead to the demise of the gristlizer.



"This release was recorded as a live improvised jam session one afternoon, at 30065 Morning View Drive in Malibu, California."

wait
but i

wasnt it a sampling/synth jam between chris carter and cevin key, and p-orridge was playing old songs using those gristle cubes; but like, it wasn't all skuppy

this is giving me the spins

i dont know, ill probably check into some of this stuff when i get home tonight
i havent listened to gristle in a while


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 14, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> "This release was recorded as a live improvised jam session one afternoon, at 30065 Morning View Drive in Malibu, California."
> 
> wait
> but i
> ...



thats what it sounds like... but it says it's remixed like.. twice by the skinny puppy folks... and P-Orridge released the original on a psychic tv album...

I dunno. 
wiki article leaves more questions than answers.
it was released in '03 and TG disbanded in the early 90's... 


anyway. 
I think I'm a bit /too/ obsessed with that band for my own good.

(speaking of bands, mine is releasing another album pretty soon. and we're going to have a gig tomorrow.)


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 16, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> *cough  cough*
> 
> let me explain to you something...
> 
> ...


That's like saying that Bring Me the Horizon or Job for a Cowboy aren't metal because they don't sound like Zeppelin or Sabbath. Just because punk's improved over the years it doesn't mean it's not punk. The first thing I think of when I hear "Behemoth" or "Dimmu Borgir" I think "METAL!" and when I hear "Led Zeppelin" or Black Sabbath" I hear "metal...woo!"


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 16, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> That's like saying that Bring Me the Horizon or Job for a Cowboy aren't metal because they don't sound like Zeppelin or Sabbath. Just because punk's improved over the years it doesn't mean it's not punk. The first thing I think of when I hear "Behemoth" or "Dimmu Borgir" I think "METAL!" and when I hear "Led Zeppelin" or Black Sabbath" I hear "metal...woo!"



this is about genres. 

not metal.

metal is a continuous force that evolves.

though I wouldnt think a metalhead like you would understand the boundaries of gothrock and different branches of industrial.

let me say this.
there is not a single american gothrock band. ever. period.

I'll watch as you rage and/or explode.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 16, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> That's like saying that *Bring Me the Horizon* or *Job for a Cowboy* aren't metal because they don't sound like Zeppelin or Sabbath. Just because punk's improved over the years it doesn't mean it's not punk. The first thing I think of when I hear "*Behemoth*" or "*Dimmu Borgir*" I think "METAL!" and when I hear "Led Zeppelin" or Black Sabbath" I hear "metal...woo!"



Led Zeppelin and Black Sabbath are Proto Metal, the rest of those bands are shit bollix :V .


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 16, 2010)

Wait why are we talking about music in this thread, this is not a music thread


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 16, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> a metalhead like you


hm..lol. I don't normally consider myself a metalhead. The things I like about my favourite metal bands aren't signature to most metal. I like the speed, agression, obscene themes, etc. Pretty much what you can find in speedcore gabber, 80's rap, and nu-metal.



> I'll watch as you rage and/or explode.


Why would I rage and explode? Just because you bashed my fav metal bands (that are adored by the best metal magazines) kind of insultingly, I'm not going to "explode" because you don't like the same bands that I like. grow up.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 16, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> hm..lol. I don't normally consider myself a metalhead. The things I like about my favourite metal bands aren't signature to most metal. I like the speed, agression, obscene themes, etc. Pretty much what you can find in speedcore gabber, 80's rap, and nu-metal.
> 
> Why would I rage and explode? Just because you bashed my fav metal bands (that are adored by the best metal magazines) kind of insultingly, I'm not going to "explode" because you don't like the same bands that I like. grow up.



go fuck a cat.


I'm actually just angry and taking it out on everyone.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 17, 2010)

People should be able to wear whatever they want, outlandish or not. Getting riled up because people like to buy their clothes from Hot Topic instead of the Banana Republic seems kind of silly.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 17, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> People should be able to wear whatever they want, outlandish or not. Getting riled up because people like to buy their clothes from Hot Topic instead of the Banana Republic seems kind of silly.



Who is riled up here?


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 17, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Who is riled up here?



Maybe you should reread the thread


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 17, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> People should be able to wear whatever they want, outlandish or not. Getting riled up because people like to buy their clothes from Hot Topic instead of the Banana Republic seems kind of silly.



I shop at both! Most of my hot topic stuff is for like, onstage/partying etc, not anything I would wear on a daily (or weekly) basis. Most of my stuff from there is cd's.
I only get jackets and accesories from Banana Republic.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 17, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> I shop at both! Most of my hot topic stuff is for like, onstage/partying etc, not anything I would wear on a daily (or weekly) basis. Most of my stuff from there is cd's.
> I only get jackets and accesories from Banana Republic.



people pay for music what


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 17, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> Maybe you should reread the thread



I'm too lazy.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 17, 2010)

Im not sure you can save it at the rate those fetishy fat porn artists are weighing it down. I mean the only thing we can do to save our lifestyle is to kick those heavy dick monsters off, one by one. The raver side would be the better side to support. People dancing to techno in animal costumes is hardcore.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 18, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Im not sure you can save it at the rate those fetishy fat porn artists are weighing it down. I mean the only thing we can do to save our lifestyle is to kick those heavy dick monsters off, one by one. The raver side would be the better side to support. People dancing to techno in animal costumes is hardcore.



1: Why are you so retarded

2: Why do you hate fat people so much

seriously I want to know did a fat person rape you as a child or what


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 18, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> 1: Why are you so retarded
> 
> 2: Why do you hate fat people so much
> 
> seriously I want to know did a fat person rape you as a child or what



K. Why are you being such a dickweed about every bad thing i point out about the furry fandom? Why is it that everytime I depict a fat hairy slob sitting on his ass drawing gay animal porn, you have to stick up for the fat hairy slob? Is it like, a denial thing for you? I don't get it. Are you friends with a bunch of fat hairy dick monsters? Explain.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 18, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> K. Why are you being such a dickweed about every bad thing i point out about the furry fandom? Why is it that everytime I depict a fat hairy slob sitting on his ass drawing gay animal porn, you have to stick up for the fat hairy slob? Is it like, a denial thing for you? I don't get it. Are you friends with a bunch of fat hairy dick monsters? Explain.



1: Because every bad thing you point out about the furry fandom is "oh noes there are fat people D:".  You probably hate America solely because there are a lot of fat people, too :V If you don't see why that's stupid, I am not going to bother explaining it to you.

2: Because you make it sound like it is a legitimate problem that people in the fandom are fat. It's not. Drawing animal porn is, being fat is not.

3: I weigh one hundred and fifty pounds, it is definitely not a "denial thing" :V

4: I'm sure that I have at least a couple of friends who are fat and hairy, you still haven't explained what is wrong with that or why you have such an unbridled hatred for the overweight :V


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 18, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> 1: Because every bad thing you point out about the furry fandom is "oh noes there are fat people D:".  You probably hate America solely because there are a lot of fat people, too :V If you don't see why that's stupid, I am not going to bother explaining it to you.
> 
> 2: Because you make it sound like it is a legitimate problem that people in the fandom are fat. It's not. Drawing animal porn is, being fat is not.
> 
> ...


I don't hate fat people, skinny-ass white kid, I just don't see why a fandom full of gay people that act like cute fluffy animals could be chalked full of people that look like this guy.





I guess I'm not that good of a fandom guy.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 18, 2010)

Those who live in glass houses shouldn't throw stones.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 18, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Those who live in glass houses shouldn't throw stones.



Listen, fortune cookie, I'm not really that much of a furry, I just like to hang out in Brown town. And even if I was a hardcore furry, I wouldn't want to just let my fandom go down without knowing what hit it.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 18, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Im not sure you can save it at the rate those fetishy fat porn artists are weighing it down. I mean the only thing we can do to save our *lifestyle *is to kick those heavy dick monsters off, one by one. The raver side would be the better side to support. People dancing to techno in animal costumes is hardcore.



Lesson number one: Furry is NOT a lifestyle itself, lifestyling is a "subsection" of the fandom. Also most artists are not fat. You seem to have a problem with fat people, you say you don't but I don't think you are telling the truth.



MichaelFoster said:


> Listen, fortune cookie, I'm not really that much of a furry, I just like to hang out in Brown town. And even if I was a hardcore furry, I wouldn't want to just let my fandom go down without knowing what hit it.



The fandom is not going to go down. You should stop complaining about all the bad shit in the fandom cause you are becoming one of those annoying "whiney furries".


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 18, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> I don't hate fat people, skinny-ass white kid, I just don't see why a fandom full of gay people that act like cute fluffy animals could be chalked full of people that look like this guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OH MY GOD!

*eyebleed*


----------



## Mentova (Jan 18, 2010)

ArrLeashen said:


> OH MY GOD!
> 
> *eyebleed*


I don't know what's worse, the fursuit that is obviously used for sex groping the guy or the guy himself...


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 18, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> I don't hate fat people, skinny-ass white kid, I just don't see why a fandom full of gay people that act like cute fluffy animals could be chalked full of people that look like this guy.
> I guess I'm not that good of a fandom guy.



You definitely hate fat people, but apparently you just hate anyone that doesn't fit your definition of beauty. :V

Also, I think it makes perfect sense that a fandom based around escapism and wanting to look like something you aren't would have some unattractive people in it. :V

Yes, you're a pretty terrible fandom guy, you should leave furever :V



MichaelFoster said:


> I just like to hang out in Brown town.



Michael Foster is a coprophiliac


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 18, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't know what's worse, the fursuit that is obviously used for sex groping the guy or the guy himself...



That was inb4 rape.

But who is raped?
The bald guy?
Or the other bald guy in the fursuit?
Or maybe it's you?

I am danger close, if I spot a cute spot, the ass rape button will be pressed.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 18, 2010)

David I love you so much.


----------



## chefzomagic (Jan 19, 2010)

---------------


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 19, 2010)

The way this fandom's demise will be excessive drama like another said...from the inside out.

Also Tripp pants look stupid and I loathe raver attire.


----------



## Kohaku Chimaera (Jan 19, 2010)

I...I like Tripp pants.  ;n;

Mostly because I love baggy clothes and jingly things.  And chains are jingly.  D:
I think I prefer the not-huge, not-tent kind though, these days.  Less of a hassle!


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jan 19, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> I don't hate fat people, skinny-ass white kid, I just don't see why a fandom full of gay people that act like cute fluffy animals could be chalked full of people that look like this guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOLY HELL!!

*eyebleed*

That's too painful to watch.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jan 19, 2010)

Kohaku Chimaera said:


> I...I like Tripp pants.  ;n;
> 
> Mostly because I love baggy clothes and jingly things.  And chains are jingly.  D:
> I think I prefer the not-huge, not-tent kind though, these days.  Less of a hassle!


This is the reason I love Tripp gear.^^


----------



## Matt (Jan 19, 2010)

I own a pair of those, but they're my snack smuggling pants when I sneak into movie theaters and amusement parks. Did you seriously ever wear a pair? You can fit a whole roast in them.


----------



## Suzaba (Jan 19, 2010)

Isn't that what people wore back when like... _KoRn _was the hottest band in junior high? People can't seriously still be wearing that mallgoth stuff... c...can they? I haven't seen that kind of stuff in ages. (*Â´Î¿`*)


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 19, 2010)

Suzaba said:


> Isn't that what people wore back when like... _KoRn _was the hottest band in junior high? People can't seriously still be wearing that mallgoth stuff... c...can they? I haven't seen that kind of stuff in ages. (*Â´Î¿`*)



They are.


----------



## Suzaba (Jan 19, 2010)

Wow... I'm so woefully out of touch. I think I've gotta get outside a bit more or something. ï¼ˆï¿£ï½žï¿£;ï¼‰


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 19, 2010)

Suzaba said:


> Isn't that what people wore back when like... _KoRn _was the hottest band in junior high? People can't seriously still be wearing that mallgoth stuff... c...can they? I haven't seen that kind of stuff in ages. (*Â´Î¿`*)



*sigh*....I miss those days. I was in like, 2nd grade though. lol. None a this junior high nonsence. lol


----------



## Redregon (Jan 20, 2010)

Kohaku Chimaera said:


> I...I like Tripp pants.  ;n;
> 
> Mostly because I love baggy clothes and jingly things.  And chains are jingly.  D:
> I think I prefer the not-huge, not-tent kind though, these days.  Less of a hassle!



i have to admit... of all the reasons to like wearing them, this is by far the least odd.

... and i like jingly things too :3 

though i'll never wear tripp pants... if i want to wear a dress, i'll just damn well wear a dress (or a kilt... but kilts are hot... and they aren't dresses.)


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 20, 2010)

I saw this really cool pair of red trip pants that looked pretty cool. I borrowed my friends trip pants for a concert and they kept fallin down.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 20, 2010)

Fuzzle said:


> Black, over-sized, random zipper infested, bolt, buckle belt, useless strap, tent like goth pants.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wear them thar Tripp pants because I like them. Fuck you. :V

</asshole>

And they're not the only thing I wear of course. :B


----------



## Taasla (Jan 21, 2010)

I love Tripp pants.  My boyfriend used to wear them back in HS, but he grew out of them as we went through college.  I still think they're sexy. C:


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 21, 2010)

People, --furries--, shouldn't be judging people on how they dress. I'm down with freedom of expression, no matter how corny it looks.


----------



## Akwin (Jan 21, 2010)

Like the destruction of America the destruction of the Furry lifestyle will be
Communists of course


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 21, 2010)

Akwin said:


> Like the destruction of America the destruction of the Furry lifestyle will be
> Communists of course


*



*


----------



## Fuzzle (Jan 22, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> People, --furries--, shouldn't be judging people on how they dress. I'm down with freedom of expression, no matter how corny it looks.



Well you GOT the freedom, but you got to accept the wrath that only those heinous pants can bring.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 22, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> I saw this really cool pair of red trip pants that looked pretty cool. I borrowed my friends trip pants for a concert and they kept fallin down.



you are an idiot.
complete idiot.

oh wait. you're prolly 13.
that means you're below idiot status.

be cool. dont wear mallgoth clothes and think they're cool.
goddamn I need to retrain your generation before you emo fags end up cutting a dogs head off and such.

TRIPP PANTS ARE NOT COOL 
this is coming from a real goth.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 22, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> you are an idiot.
> complete idiot.
> 
> oh wait. you're prolly 13.
> ...



inb4 Rilvor

Besides, MichealFoster looks like a fucking Twink than a faux goth.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 22, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> inb4 Rilvor
> 
> Besides, MichealFoster looks like a fucking Twink than a faux goth.



MichaelFoster isn't in good enough shape to be a Twink.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 22, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> MichaelFoster isn't in good enough shape to be a Twink.



True, he needs to be thinner....otherwise he classifies as a metrosexual furfag.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Jan 22, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> you are an idiot.
> complete idiot.
> 
> oh wait. you're prolly 13.
> ...



http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=60903
Too fuckin late.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 22, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> inb4 Rilvor
> 
> Besides, MichealFoster looks like a fucking Twink than a faux goth.



true, but let me meet you halfway...
not faux goth and not girly enough to be a twink.

I'll say emo twat. or emo fag.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 22, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=60903
> Too fuckin late.



hence the reference. I was there day 1. also helped in finding out who did it.
/an/ attacks!


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 22, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> you are an idiot.
> complete idiot.


 wtf, bro? 




> this is coming from a real goth.


 yeah you're real cool, supafag. I don't know why you think I'm gothic. I wore my friends trip pants to a Sky Eats Airplane concert, and once playing bass for A Bullet For Pretty Boy. I wouldn't wear that shit walkin around the mall, just doin ma thang.


Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> inb4 Rilvor
> 
> Besides, MichealFoster looks like a fucking Twink than a faux goth.


Feax-Goth? Why would you lie about something like that. "yeah, I'm depressing. I hate popular kids." I'm not seein in.


----------



## Aden (Jan 22, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> A Bullet For Pretty Boy


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 22, 2010)

Aden said:


>



Ya know? Like Charles "pretty boy" Floyd? Plus, what's wrong with being pretty? Lol


----------



## Fuzzle (Jan 22, 2010)

You know, I honestly never expected this thread to go on for 16 pages.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jan 22, 2010)

Fuzzle said:


> You know, I honestly never expected this thread to go on for 16 pages.


So true.


----------



## dootsy (Jan 22, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> So true.


People were clearly offended by the mockery of their pants.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jan 22, 2010)

dootsy said:


> People were clearly offended by the mockery of their pants.


*...ok. I can tell your new to this so, hi.*


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 22, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Feax-Goth? Why would you lie about something like that. "yeah, I'm depressing. I hate popular kids." I'm not seein in.



wat. 

this sentence makes no sense.


----------



## Fuzzle (Jan 22, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> wat.
> 
> this sentence makes no sense.



It makes sense when you wear the pants.


----------



## dootsy (Jan 22, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> *...ok. I can tell your new to this so, hi.*


I quoted your post because I thought it would be included in a quote pyramid with the other post you quoted. Guess not lol.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 22, 2010)

dootsy said:


> I quoted your post because I thought it would be included in a quote pyramid with the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dur


----------



## dootsy (Jan 22, 2010)

HOW DID YOU DO THAT


I AM NEW TO THIS WHOLE BESTIALITY THING, I DO NOT KNOW THE WAY AROUND YOUR FORUMS


----------



## Aden (Jan 22, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> *...ok. I can tell your new to this so, hi.*



What's with the font color?


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 22, 2010)

dootsy said:


> HOW DID YOU DO THAT
> 
> 
> I AM NEW TO THIS WHOLE BESTIALITY THING, I DO NOT KNOW THE WAY AROUND YOUR FORUMS



I copy/pasted everything manually one after another inside each other.


----------



## dootsy (Jan 22, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I copy/pasted everything manually one after another inside each other.


That is inconvenient! I want to be cool beans NOW!


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 22, 2010)

dootsy said:


> That is inconvenient! I want to be cool beans NOW!



wat


----------



## dootsy (Jan 22, 2010)

WHERE IS THE COOL BEANS BUTTON


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 22, 2010)

dootsy said:


> WHERE IS THE COOL BEANS BUTTON



I dont understand.


----------



## dootsy (Jan 22, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I dont understand.


YOU JUST DON'T WANT ME TO FIND IT YOU SELFISH DOODOO!!!!


----------



## Aden (Jan 22, 2010)

dootsy said:


> WHERE IS THE COOL BEANS BUTTON



I think you found it, bro.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 22, 2010)

dootsy said:


> YOU JUST DON'T WANT ME TO FIND IT YOU SELFISH DOODOO!!!!



wat. are you 12?


----------



## dootsy (Jan 22, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> wat. are you 12?


I'M 26

actually lol no I'm not I lied :>


----------



## MeadowTheDragon (Jan 22, 2010)

Aden said:


> I think you found it, bro.



wtf?


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 22, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> wat.
> 
> this sentence makes no sense.



Looks like 5 sentences to me..:V


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 23, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> true, but let me meet you halfway...
> not faux goth and not girly enough to be a twink.
> 
> I'll say emo twat. or emo fag.



True.
Okay, then he's a metrosexual named "Twinkie".



MichaelFoster said:


> wtf, bro?
> n ma thang.
> 
> Feax-Goth? Why would you lie about something like that. "yeah, I'm depressing. I hate popular kids." I'm not seein in.


 
It's "Faux", you  incoherent Twinkie. Your sentence makes as much sense as microwaving a fork. actually, Microwaving a fork makes much better sense than that statement you posted.

The only reason why  some Teenagers wear tripp pants is to show how "hardcore", "dark" or "intimidating" they are to go a long with their Nu-metal because "Dey R soo hrdc0re".

Seriously, the only people I see wearing them nowadays are active ravers, furries, faux Goffs, Juggafags, and fat people who are too embarrassed to shop at the "big and tall".


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 23, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> True.
> Okay, then he's a *metrosexual* named "Twinkie".
> 
> 
> ...


XD
It combines well.

How can clothing show so much?
I do know that people who wear expensive clothing are poor and low on cash, and they "hide"(show~) the fact that they are low.
People who have the abilities won't spend money on such useless clothing.
Clothing is the last thing I'll spend money on, unless I won't have any.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 23, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> XD
> It combines well.
> 
> How can clothing show so much?
> ...



Most clothes have a stereotype associated with them. It's an inconvenient truth. The stereotype with Tripp pants are sometimes negative.  In some raver/gothesque night clubs, people wear them. Go to a ICP concert, people wear them. That's how we know that an ICP concert is in town when we see a large populace in the Downtown area wearing them, along with their "Clowns" make up and a t-shirt with a man carrying a meat cleaver, not a hatchet. At furry conventions, I've seen a lot of people, suiters and non wear them. "Mall Goths" wear them as well as a band t-shirt while loitering in front of a Hot Topic. When they see a Real Goth, they shoot them dirty looks as they walk by. I've been subjected to "Lol Death" glare a few times.  I've seen fat people wear them to take away attention from their waist to their legs so they do not look fat, or a lazy way not buying proper clothes that fit because embarrassed to the "Big and tall" store.


But yes, I agree that when people want to look nice, they'd blow their whole paycheck on clothes that cost well over $50+ to make a statement, instead of putting money aside for important things. Like food for instance.




When I buy clothes for myself, I usually take advantage of sales and things and get more for my buck.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 23, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> True.
> Okay, then he's a metrosexual named "Twinkie".
> 
> 
> ...


"faux" pretty much means fake/wannabe. Why the hell would I lie (be a wannabe) about being a gothic. Either I am or I'm not, there's no in between. All you have to do is wear white trash black clothing, maybe act like a nerd, act like it's cool not to be social. And I don't know why you think I'm a twink. I've had two girlfriends in the past 4 or 5 weeks, had sex with 3, and I've never done anything with another guy. I didn't kiss another. I didn't have sex with another. If it wasn't for football and handshakes I probably wouldn't ever touch another guy.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 23, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> "faux" pretty much means fake/wannabe.



Duh. 
And you are still an incoherent idiot, Mr. "Phallic shaped snack cake".




> Why the hell would I lie (be a wannabe) about being a gothic. Either I am or I'm not, there's no in between. All you have to do is wear white trash black clothing, maybe act like a nerd, act like it's cool not to be social.



This is coming from a person who is in the furry fandumb. if you are int he furry fandom, it is already known that you are an introvert and a closet homosexual. Once you get out of Highschool, go to a goth club. :V



> And I don't know why you think I'm a twink.



Zcarol's right, you are too fat to be a twink, but you are a Metrosexual.






> I've had two girlfriends in the past 4 or 5 weeks, had sex with 3, I didn't have sex with another.


Soo..there's something wrong with you and your sex life? Wait, there's something wrong with that number. :V




If it wasn't for football and handjobs I probably wouldn't ever touch another guy.[/QUOTE]

Wait...what?
So my theory is right, football is a gateway to to being gay, as well as the brain losing plasticity over a period of time. :V


If you don't want you sexuality to come into question, take martial arts.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Jan 23, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Most clothes have a stereotype associated with them. It's an inconvenient truth. The stereotype with Tripp pants are sometimes negative.  In some raver/gothesque night clubs, people wear them. Go to a ICP concert, people wear them. That's how we know that an ICP concert is in town when we see a large populace in the Downtown area wearing them, along with their "Clowns" make up and a t-shirt with a man carrying a meat cleaver, not a hatchet. At furry conventions, I've seen a lot of people, suiters and non wear them. "Mall Goths" wear them as well as a band t-shirt while loitering in front of a Hot Topic. When they see a Real Goth, they shoot them dirty looks as they walk by. I've been subjected to "Lol Death" glare a few times.  I've seen fat people wear them to take away attention from their waist to their legs so they do not look fat, or a lazy way not buying proper clothes that fit because embarrassed to the "Big and tall" store.
> 
> 
> But yes, I agree that when people want to look nice, they'd blow their whole paycheck on *clothes that cost well over $50+* to make a statement, instead of putting money aside for important things. Like food for instance.
> ...



I just spent nearly $100 on a pair of jeans.... shhhhhhhh. >.>


----------



## Mentova (Jan 23, 2010)

It's me. I will be the destruction of the furry fandom.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It's me. I will be the destruction of the furry fandom.



Can't see you doing the slightest thing.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 24, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Can't see you doing the slightest thing.


That is because my work is very subtle. You won't know until all hell breaks loose...


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 24, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Duh.
> And you are still an incoherent idiot, Mr. "Phallic shaped snack cake".


what the fuck are you talking about?



> This is coming from a person who is in the furry fandumb. if you are int he furry fandom, it is already known that you are an introvert and a closet homosexual. Once you get out of Highschool, go to a goth club. :V


 Why are you on these forums? Can't you get an infraction for talking shit about the fandawesome? 


> Zcarol's right, you are too fat to be a twink, but you are a Metrosexual.


I give a shit about style but other than that, nothing metro



> Soo..there's something wrong with you and your sex life? Wait, there's something wrong with that number. :V


 Theres nothing wrong with either.


> If it wasn't for football and handjobs I probably wouldn't ever touch another guy.
> 
> Wait...what?
> So my theory is right, football is a gateway to to being gay, as well as the brain losing plasticity over a period of time. :V
> ...



So I can be a ninja or a karate master just like in naruto? Don't tell me how to be cool and not look gay, you're gothic. And besides, my best friends are on the football team.
Your not helping yourself at all. You just made yourself look even more like a steryotypical goth.


----------



## mcwolfe (Jan 24, 2010)

Wow those pants are...strange Ã³Ã³ 
Never seen them before, but I think they look like a mix between punk, baggy pants and just some random street style Â°_Â°


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 24, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Why are you on these forums? Can't you get an infraction for talking shit about the fandawesome?



Yes you can if you can't talk civilly to someone ie insults etc, you can get infractions. I had one because of this reason. I think it also depends on the mood of the moderators at the time.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 24, 2010)

I believe that SKAGGY PANTS THAT FURRIES WEAR CAN'T FLY.
That is why.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 24, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I believe that SKAGGY PANTS THAT FURRIES WEAR CAN'T FLY.
> That is why.



OH LOOK I CAN TYPE IN CAPSLOCK TOO DERP DERP DERP.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 24, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> OH LOOK I CAN TYPE IN CAPSLOCK TOO DERP DERP DERP.



YOU SAID DERP.
BUT YOU DIDN'T STEER.

I like playing~
The Game~

u lost it

Back from necro, I have rarely seen any other pants than jeans. 
Any expections?


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 24, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I believe that SKAGGY PANTS THAT FURRIES WEAR CAN'T FLY.



WHOS REAL FURRY....!!! DEAL WITH IT!!!


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 24, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> what the fuck are you talking about?



Your incoherency.



> Why are you on these forums? Can't you get an infraction for talking shit about the fandumb?



Fixed for truth. :V



> I give a shit about style but other than that, nothing metro


By your profile picture and the definition, you are a metro. :V



> Theres nothing wrong with either.


If you have to go through that many girlfriends, then there is a problem.
In b4 "You ain't my baby's daddy". :V




> So I can be a ninja or a karate master just like in naruto?


No, but maybe just like a Gay Bruce Lee or Jackie Chan. :V

On a serious note, there are more merits learned in Martial arts than tossing a pigskin ball through a capital H or Y. Just as football can teach people to work together, things like martial arts or weapons discipline can teach self control and has practical applications in real life. There's a reason nearly all military branches push this kind of a thing.



> Don't tell me how to be cool and not look gay,


I'll stop telling you how to look when you stop being ignorant and more coherent. :V




> you're gothic. And besides, my best friends are on the football team.
> Your not helping yourself at all. You just made yourself look even more like a steryotypical goth.



And? So? :V
Oh, so your best friends are "meat heads too?
From reading the series of posts, you friends encourage you to do illegal things. I'd be careful about calling them "Friends" when they put your academics in Jeopardy. The things that you do can get you expelled and/or lose your scholarships for college.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 24, 2010)

am I a bad person for wanting those pants? TwT


----------



## Aden (Jan 24, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> am I a bad person for wanting those pants? TwT



Very much so.


----------



## Bando (Jan 24, 2010)

Lol one of my favorite pairs of pants look kinda like those
http://www.paintballdirect.co.uk/images/dyec7pant.jpg


----------



## Revy (Jan 24, 2010)

I am my own person, and besides who would wear useless shit like that?

My boyfriend thinks its hot :|


----------



## TheCandyMONSTaR (Jan 24, 2010)

I've never been a fan of those pants. Mostly because I wear snug clothing and don't use pockets much since I love bags. I frown whenever I see someone wearing them, but it doesn't make me judge them. They're just pants :\


----------



## Mentova (Jan 24, 2010)

Revy said:


> I am my own person, and besides who would wear useless shit like that?
> 
> My boyfriend thinks its hot :|


Why would you ever post your facebook in your sig? The last thing I want is someone from FAF to get my facebook...


----------



## Revy (Jan 24, 2010)

Hey you know what?


----------



## Mentova (Jan 24, 2010)

Revy said:


> Hey you know what?


Uhhh.... what?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 24, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> So I can be a ninja or a karate master just like in naruto? Don't tell me how to be cool and not look gay, you're gothic. And besides, my best friends are on the football team.
> 
> Your not helping yourself at all. You just made yourself look even more like a steryotypical goth.



To point out the obvious, not everyone takes martial arts or weapon's training because they are retard Weaboo's.  In my opinion, there is more good in learning Martial Arts versus playing Foot-ball.

Moving on...the fact that you appear to have no idea what "Goth" is is not helping your case at all kiddo. But of course I'll have to be a little forgiving since you are probably still in High-School and the most real "goth" you'll ever see is twitards running around pretending to vampires.


----------



## lowkey (Jan 24, 2010)

i had a pair of parachute pants in the 80's. makes these pants look like a circus act. although if you were doing speedballs and screwing to gabberhaus, these pants just might work.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 24, 2010)

Aden said:


> Very much so.



D=
*sadface*
b-but they look so awesome and 90s-ish!


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 24, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> To point out the obvious, not everyone takes martial arts or weapon's training because they are retard Weaboo's.  In my opinion, there is more good in learning Martial Arts versus playing Foot-ball.
> 
> Moving on...the fact that you appear to have no idea what "Goth" is is not helping your case at all kiddo. But of course I'll have to be a little forgiving since you are probably still in High-School and the most real "goth" you'll ever see is twitards running around pretending to vampires.


Yep. Half are vampires and half are ICP deadbeats. I don't know, I guess I wouldn't understand being or acting like a steryotypical goth. I don't really have a reason to.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 24, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Yep. Half are vampires and half are ICP deadbeats. I don't know, I guess I wouldn't understand being or acting like a steryotypical goth. I don't really have a reason to.



Both of which have nothing to do with real Goth or even any sort of a real stereotype associated with "Goth".

ICP, Raver attire(includes the well known Tripp style raver pant line), parachute pants, ear hats, people decked out in Hot Topic merchandise, druggies, cutters, emos, twitards, Zimcore, being dressed in nothing but black, clown make-up, punk style hair, lolita style clothes, rock style accessories, frilly skirts....none of this has anything to do with " Real Goth" or "Goth Stereotypes". People though, they want to think so perhaps because they have no basic clue of what "goth" is supposed to be. All these see are these posers or people running around associating with completely different sub-cultures and lump them all as "goth".

Now, "F-A-U-X Goth?". Different story. But that's neither here or there. I'm just pointing out, that I don't really think you know enough about things to sit there and start calling out someone as a "Goth stereotype". EDIT: I think you get the point though.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 24, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> what the fuck are you talking about?
> *wat. what the fuck are you talking about?*
> 
> Why are you on these forums? Can't you get an infraction for talking shit about the fandawesome?
> ...


hurr durr
my response in bold.


----------



## Bir (Jan 24, 2010)

I can't believe this thread is still alive. *shakes head in sadness*

They're just pants. : / Very ugly pants, but pants nonetheless.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 25, 2010)

Revy said:


> I am my own person, and besides who would wear useless shit like that?
> 
> My boyfriend thinks its hot :|


That pants in the picture were extremely.. crappy.
They are all skaggy and unskinny, and the only use they have is hiding fat.
I love only skinny jeans, but I am skinny what so ever.
Not everyone can wear them.
I don't know what were your uhh.. boyfriend thinking.


----------



## lowkey (Jan 25, 2010)

Bir said:


> I can't believe this thread is still alive. *shakes head in sadness*
> 
> They're just pants. : / Very ugly pants, but pants nonetheless.



I think your not taking this seriously enough- did you look at those pants? They are coming to get us all! They will consume us, and strangle out all light, and air! we will all be suffocated and left for dead- in those pants! this is a very serious issue, and we must come together to stop our imminent destruction!

I would be very afraid if I were you.


----------



## footfoe (Jan 25, 2010)

OH MIA FUCKING GOD!! I WANT THOSE PANTS!  Where do you get them?  DO WANT.  like where meow i need them meow.  I bet if i wear those i can beat sepheroth no problem.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 25, 2010)

footfoe said:


> OH MIA FUCKING GOD!! I WANT THOSE PANTS!  Where do you get them?  DO WANT.  like where meow i need them meow.  I bet if i wear those i can beat sepheroth no problem.


Get out.


----------



## footfoe (Jan 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Get out.


i bet if you equip those pants you instantly learn Thundaggera or Blizzaga.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 25, 2010)

footfoe said:


> i bet if you equip those pants you instantly learn Thundaggera or Blizzaga.



no. 

you turn into

SUPAFAG

these are my pants:


----------



## Mentova (Jan 25, 2010)

footfoe said:


> i bet if you equip those pants you instantly learn Thundaggera or Blizzaga.


Final Fantasy is a shitty game series. Western RPGs are where it's at.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 25, 2010)

footfoe said:


> OH MIA FUCKING GOD!! I WANT THOSE PANTS!  Where do you get them?  DO WANT.  like where meow i need them meow.  I bet if i wear those i can beat sepheroth no problem.



stop GERRYMANDERING around gawd.


----------



## footfoe (Jan 25, 2010)

Those pants are also cool, but far too girly for my exploding masculinity.  

holy shit i think i just spelled masculinity on the first try.

On a more meowportant note.  I see nothing wrong with any pants any one decides to wear (unless things are being exposed meow) its their choice just like it's their choice to molest senior citizens


----------



## footfoe (Jan 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Final Fantasy is a shitty game series. Western RPGs are where it's at.


Thems fighting words


----------



## Mentova (Jan 25, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Those pants are also cool, but far too girly for my exploding masculinity.
> 
> holy shit i think i just spelled masculinity on the first try.
> 
> On a more meowportant note.  I see nothing wrong with any pants any one decides to wear (unless things are being exposed meow) its their choice just like it's their choice to molest senior citizens


Why the hell do you randomly put meow in what you say? It's not cute, it's fucking retarded.


----------



## lowkey (Jan 25, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> no.
> 
> you turn into
> 
> ...



those are hot pants! here's mine:

http://thegrandnarrative.files.wordpress.com/2008/04/wonder-sauna-hot-pants.jpg


----------



## Mentova (Jan 25, 2010)

I don't wear pants. I walk around everywhere with my dick hanging out DON'T JUDGE ME


----------



## footfoe (Jan 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why the hell do you randomly put meow in what you say? It's not cute, it's fucking retarded.


my parents dropped me a few times


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 25, 2010)

lowkey said:


> those are hot pants! here's mine:
> 
> http://thegrandnarrative.files.wordpress.com/2008/04/wonder-sauna-hot-pants.jpg



that link just made my day.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 25, 2010)

footfoe said:


> my parents dropped me a few times



12 is only a few?


----------



## footfoe (Jan 25, 2010)

you guys are mean, i'm going to go kill my self in a exorbitantly flashy manner.  meow


----------



## lowkey (Jan 25, 2010)

footfoe said:


> my parents dropped me a few times





Zrcalo said:


> 12 is only a few?




they dropped you is just a story. they beat you. A lot. it will take time to get over the shame, but you will.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 25, 2010)

footfoe said:


> you guys are mean, i'm going to go kill my self in a exorbitantly flashy manner.  meow



make sure to upload the vid after you're done.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 25, 2010)

lowkey said:


> they dropped you is just a story. they beat you. A lot. it will take time to get over the shame, but you will.



D: it all makes sense to me...

hug me.


----------



## lowkey (Jan 25, 2010)

footfoe said:


> you guys are mean, i'm going to go kill my self in a exorbitantly flashy manner.  meow



the best suicides happen in Hollywood at the Chateau Marmont. they rent a suite and overdose on heroin, coke, or pills or any combination there of. thats pretty flashy and stylish, but it sucks when you wake up dead.

suicide is such a cop out! 


"it seemed like a good idea at the time...."


----------



## Mentova (Jan 25, 2010)

My parents dropped me the least. Cause I'm the sane one. *smug*


----------



## footfoe (Jan 25, 2010)

fine, your cruelty has won me over. those pants are lame, but final fantasy is awesome, AND God damn it saying meow is fun and i will continue to do so meowtha fucker


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 25, 2010)

footfoe said:


> fine, your cruelty has won me over. those pants are lame, but final fantasy is awesome, AND God damn it saying meow is fun and i will continue to do so meowtha fucker



FURK YOU FUR THA CUMMENT N STOP FURKING SAYING MEOW YOU FURRY FURKER!


----------



## Mentova (Jan 25, 2010)

footfoe said:


> fine, your cruelty has won me over. those pants are lame, but final fantasy is awesome, AND God damn it saying meow is fun and i will continue to do so meowtha fucker


Final Fantasy is still terrible. Try Dragon Age or Morrowind.


----------



## footfoe (Jan 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Final Fantasy is still terrible. Try Dragon Age or Morrowind.


I have and their lack of chocobos confused and angered me


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 25, 2010)

footfoe said:


> I have and their lack of chocobos confused and angered me



I play pac-man.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 25, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> woah. wait.. what? is this even relevant? why are you mentioning the lowest of low things? you have verified my claims. you are and idiot.



Yeah, I don't mean to sound like the infraction police but you can (and probably should) get an infraction for insulting me over something like this. He told me to be in martial arts instead of football, and I told him I didn't want to cos 1. All the cool kids take martial arts.
 2. My best friends are on the football team.
And wtf do you mean "lowest of low things"? When did we start talking about satanist churches? (npi)


----------



## lowkey (Jan 25, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> D: it all makes sense to me...
> 
> hug me.



*lust*


----------



## footfoe (Jan 25, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I play pac-man.


No chocobos, no moogles no sexy monkey man.  I see no entertainment there


----------



## lowkey (Jan 25, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I play pac-man.



space invaders on my atari 2600



MichaelFoster said:


> Yeah, I don't mean to sound like the infraction police but you can (and probably should) get an infraction for insulting me over something like this. He told me to be in martial arts instead of football, and I told him I didn't want to cos 1. All the cool kids take martial arts.
> 2. My best friends are on the football team.
> And wtf do you mean "lowest of low things"? When did we start talking about satanist churches? (npi)



WTF?


----------



## Mentova (Jan 25, 2010)

footfoe said:


> I have and their lack of chocobos confused and angered me


Chocobos are horrible and you should feel bad.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Chocobos are horrible and you should feel bad.



lol, go get em, Hn'K.


----------



## footfoe (Jan 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Chocobos are horrible and you should feel bad.


but you don't run into monsters when you ride them, and they are exploding with raw sexuality


----------



## Bando (Jan 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Chocobos are horrible and you should feel bad.



They're only good for inbreeding. Then you get a gold one and inbreed it more XC


----------



## footfoe (Jan 25, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> They're only good for inbreeding. Then you get a gold one and inbreed it more XC


you can also find buried treasure with them.  And how the hell are you going to find the legendary synth smith if you don't have a flying chocobo?!


----------



## Mentova (Jan 25, 2010)

footfoe said:


> but you don't run into monsters when you ride them, and they are exploding with raw sexuality


Everything about that statement is wrong.


----------



## Bando (Jan 25, 2010)

I've never played a real FF, only crystal chronicles


----------



## footfoe (Jan 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Everything about that statement is wrong.


some times i play Final fantasy 9 record all the sounds chocobos make on my tape recorder, and just jack off all day


----------



## Mentova (Jan 25, 2010)

footfoe said:


> some times i play Final fantasy 9 record all the sounds chocobos make on my tape recorder, and just jack off all day


That's terribly sexy and I have a giant boner now.


----------



## footfoe (Jan 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That's terribly sexy and I have a giant boner now.


seriously?


----------



## Mentova (Jan 25, 2010)

footfoe said:


> seriously?


Seriously. Wanna yiff?


----------



## footfoe (Jan 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Seriously. Wanna yiff?


... hell fucking yeah.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 25, 2010)

footfoe said:


> ... hell fucking yeah.


Well let's yiff then!


----------



## footfoe (Jan 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well let's yiff then!


lol do you live in Maryland?  I live in northern Virgina it would actually be possible


----------



## Mentova (Jan 25, 2010)

footfoe said:


> lol do you live in Maryland?  I live in northern Virgina it would actually be possible


Why yes I do


----------



## footfoe (Jan 25, 2010)

Holy shit you're starting to get my hopes up.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 25, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Holy shit you're starting to get my hopes up.


Well what do you hope will happen?


----------



## footfoe (Jan 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well what do you hope will happen?


*Cough* maybe we should take this private?

Btw those pant suck burn them all!


----------



## Mentova (Jan 25, 2010)

footfoe said:


> *Cough* maybe we should take this private?
> 
> Btw those pant suck burn them all!


Sure let's take this private.


----------



## lowkey (Jan 25, 2010)

really? 

I think from post 491 to the above pretty much sums up this thread in a nutshell.


----------



## lowkey (Jan 25, 2010)

or maybe I'm just jealous.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 25, 2010)

lowkey said:


> or maybe I'm just jealous.


I think it sums up the furry fandom in a nutshell.


----------



## lowkey (Jan 25, 2010)

you win.


----------

